# Night Skylines From Around the World



## Steven77571

*Dallas, Texas*

Dallas Cityscape at Night by Kate Hayes, on Flickr

*Minneapolis, Minnesota*








Source: http://metroscenes.com/minneapolis/images/minneapolis_metroscenes_com_02.jpg

*Frankfurt, Germany*








Source: http://www.mimpiindah.de/City/Frankfurt/bei_nacht.jpg

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*








Source: http://www.pittsburghskyline.com/pittsburgh.jpg

*Bogota, Columbia*








Source: http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/5640/bogota910zb.jpg


*New York, New York*








Source: http://www.gamborg.dk/bjarne/pics/NYbridge1l.jpg

*Dubai, UAE*








Source: http://tinypic.com/6g93s1.jpg

*Los Angeles, California*








Source: http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b43/samceb/la4.jpg

*Toronto, Ontario*








Source: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v648/alteclang/img3779a1ib.jpg

*Singapore*








Source: http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/the_boy_david/200419.jpg

*Hong Kong, China*








Source: http://www.pbase.com/image/25826963.jpg

*Tel-Aviv, Isreal*








Source: http://telavivinf.com/ptachr/ptach48r.jpg 

*Seattle, Washington*








Source: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v453/pwright1/seattle2/seattle7/feb17195Medium.jpg

*Atlanta, Georgia*








Source: http://www.glassbuild.com/artwork/atlanta_skyline.jpg

*Vancouver, Canada*








Source: http://rmmla.wsu.edu/images/Vancouver/Skyline.jpg

*Detroit, Michigan*








Source: http://static.flickr.com/50/139943463_0a7538acee_o.jpg

*Calgary, Alberta*








Source: http://www.viewcalgary.com/peter/night/images/downtownW_0954.jpg


----------



## SimAtlanta

Those are really awesome photos. :eek2:


----------



## BKKinTO

May I add this one??

Bangkok,Thailand


----------



## gun57

i'm afraid you've forgotten the world capital : PARIS !


----------



## Hillis

Alot of them are real old, heres a recent Toronto night shot... well, dusk.


----------



## SJM

Great photos, its like I just took a trip around the world! :cheers:


----------



## FerrariEnzo

New York:


----------



## FerrariEnzo




----------



## FerrariEnzo

Home away from home: Cleveland:





































Cleveland in the distance:


----------



## zaceman

ooo the 3rd one down of cleveland is one i havent seen before! niiiice!


----------



## theguy

great photos and awesome thread


----------



## Alvin

here's one from Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## Blend

More of Brisbane (the one u put was a not to great qual, but im very pleased u included Bris )


----------



## Guest

Allow me to post korean cities here. 

Here are night skylines of Korean cities 

Seoul (Gangnam area)


















lightning in the skyline ( very rare picture! )









Busan



























Ulsan









Suwon









Daejeon


----------



## Shado

Brisbane, Australia

(Picture curtesy defec8R)








Zoomed Out


Sydney, Australia


----------



## Wu-Gambino

Here's Indianapolis (not the best pic):









and Chicago:


----------



## GM

Paris :









--------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## david chanrion

*PARIS AGAIN *


----------



## kshatriya

Wow nice photos mate!! One more of Mumbai at night -


----------



## digili_man

I don't think Montreal was said...


----------



## Sun

Great Pictures!!! Snake, that Shenzhen picture is amazing.
These are all great night skylines. 

Here a couple more pics of Minneapolis.





































Keep them coming.


----------



## snake

Shanghai, China


----------



## snake

more Shanghai, Shanghai nite light was amazing, but the electricity shortage now kills it.


----------



## snake

Shanghai bund and others


----------



## Steven77571

*Austin, Texas*








Credit: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v341/rjlevins/austin_night.jpg

*Charlotte, North Carolina*








Credit: http://metroscenes.com/charlotte/images/clt59.jpg


----------



## empersouf

Casablanca:


----------



## ROYU

mexico city


----------



## DrJoe

Toronto


----------



## JuanPaulo

Guayaquil, Ecuador


----------



## TheBaseTower

WOWWWWWWWWWWW AMAZONG PHOTOS thanx...
























































tel aviv...


----------



## skytalk

Melbourne


----------



## redstone




----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## szehoong

Pano taken on Friday (27th August 2004).......I dunno why but Berjaya Times Square and Bangunan AmFinance which are usually litted up aren't!


----------



## szehoong

Not a pano but just as awesome!  .....presenting KL Tower after 1 am


----------



## szehoong

This picture is taken right after Petronas Twin Towers switches their lights off at 1am sharp


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Lima, Peru*


----------



## Guest

Wow! amazing pictures


----------



## Guest

*it is worth to live to see such pictures*

Those pictures are outstanding I wish to see more I have been watching them fro about an hour
jack


----------



## brando2004

*Here's fro you!*

Hey people, can you give this city its name?


----------



## lumpia

^ Today's banner  ...........................................................................................*^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^*


----------



## Guest

Ok, but come on, Tapei 101? I thought that was a joke when i first saw it as a rendering! Its hideous.


----------



## jay04

Toronto from the QEW towards downtown
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v365/poto1/tow.jpg">


----------



## Guest

cant see it.^


----------



## jay04

Toronto from the QEW towards downtown


----------



## Skybean

*Found these today*


----------



## Marllon

Sao Paulo - Brazil


----------



## Bruno BHZ

Belo Horizonte - Brasil


----------



## JuanPaulo

Bruno BHZ said:


> Belo Horizonte - Brasil


 :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## rayman

benji45 said:


> Ok, but come on, Tapei 101? I thought that was a joke when i first saw it as a rendering! Its hideous.


I think NYCs new world trade center tower will be the biggest joke of the tallest one over the world, just look at it, its hilarious how they can build such an awfull building


----------



## Guest

> I think NYCs new world trade center tower will be the biggest joke of the tallest one over the world, just look at it, its hilarious how they can build such an awfull building


I don't mind the design, however I think they've got the wrong city "_", it would look much better in HK or SE Asian city. IMO


----------



## jay04

Jeeeb said:


> I don't mind the design, however I think they've got the wrong city "_", it would look much better in HK or SE Asian city. IMO


true


----------



## Steven77571

*Winnipeg, Manitoba* 








Source: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v365/poto1/wg.jpg


----------



## hedgehog

London night skyline taken from the top of the office block I used to work in.


----------



## Hillis

More Toronto


----------



## DaveofCali

Los Angeles


----------



## Donkie

H O N G K O N G ........... :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Imperial

*WARSAW BY NIGHT*


----------



## Guest

*New Member and Chicago Skyline*

I wish I had know about this site earlier.
this is so cool. 
ANd here's a couple of mine from the Windy City.










pano:









finally a daring handheld 2sec B/W 









hope you all like it


----------



## rayman

Chunsum said:


> I wish I had know about this site earlier.
> this is so cool.
> ANd here's a couple of mine from the Windy City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally a daring handheld 2sec B/W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you all like it


¨

I like the first pic with the snow and the dark sky with the beautiful skyline in the backgraound  stunning


----------



## Steven77571

Keep Them Coming! Great Job, Everyone.


----------



## cfx68

Tulsa, USA (Oklahoma)









Rochester, USA (New York State)









Toledo, USA (Ohio)









Dayton, USA (Ohio)









Birmingham, USA (Alabama)


----------



## Steven77571

Osaka, Japan








Source: http://osaka.smugmug.com/photos/8793065-O.jpg


----------



## Steven77571

*This Thread Is Still Alive!*

THIS THREAD IS STILL ALIVE!!!

Here's 2 more I found today
*San Diego, CA*








Source: http://www.artandframingsolutions.com/images/photobig.jpg

*Miami, FL*








Source: http://www.photo.net/cr/miami-skyline-night.jpg

I know you have more, so please share 'em with us.


----------



## philadweller

some more night shots of Philadelphia
























and dont forget Miami








and Portland Orgeon








and New Orleans








I like this LA photo


----------



## Tower6

How much of that electricity is being wasted?


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

Lucky24 posted this pic and asked that nobody hyperlink it to any other site.










This is a decent nighttime pano of TO.


----------



## GUTO4EVER

Dallas and Minneapolis are the most impressive...


----------



## System_Halted

Homer J. Simpson said:


> Lucky24 posted this pic and asked that nobody hyperlink it to any other site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a decent nighttime pano of TO.


This is what they call; GOOD PHOTOGRAPHY and NICE SKYLINE.

Does Lucky24 has some tips for taking such clear night-shots?


----------



## Aboveday




----------



## Homer J. Simpson

System_Halted said:


> This is what they call; GOOD PHOTOGRAPHY and NICE SKYLINE.
> 
> Does Lucky24 has some tips for taking such clear night-shots?


I don't know as he took the picture.

Here are a few others, I forget who they belong to:


----------



## Luis regio+tapatio

I Was in Dallas texas the lasr week and is really nasty city i don' like


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta Downtown:

















Atlanta Midtown:

















Atlanta Together: -> Scroll ->


----------



## Steven77571

*Honolulu, HI*


----------



## Guest

Just Espectacular!!!!!
I Didn't Like 2 Cities, Lima-peru And Miami-usa.
There Are Much Better Night Panos From Those 2 Cities, But Great Job, Best Thread Ever.


----------



## Steven77571

It's time for an update!

*Istanbul, Turkey* 








Source: http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c347/stormicy4/5374e35974a64121906df656ebac0593-33.jpg

*Guangzhou, China* 








Source: http://bbs.zjw.cn/attachment/4_7075.jpg


----------



## TheBaseTower

tel aviv - ramat gan:


----------



## Chi-town

Chicago:


----------



## Chi-town

This one's actually at sunrise, but whatever:


----------



## lepied

Paris, France, la defense :


----------



## Gotenks

Nice photo, was exactly like this when my plane landed to Philly for a flight connection to Chicago....Philly rocks  











Oh my god ! unreal ! i love this one !


----------



## Parzival

Michigan Avenue said:


> How could you leave out one of the Big Three?
> 
> Chicago, IL
> 
> http://www.reisereporter.de/Bildarchiv-Amerika/Chicago/Fotos Chicago/chicago01.JPG


There we go!


----------



## BHK25

Here's Miami..


----------



## SimpleSimon

Winnipeg, MB, Canada:


----------



## Aboveday

Hong Kong.


----------



## Perth4life3

Perth on Australia Day, Pics by PAS.


----------



## Parzival

Stockholm south skyline


----------



## Steven77571

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*








Source: http://img20.echo.cx/img20/894/dscf07425vgmedium9sv.jpg

*Caracas, Venezuela* 








Source: http://img26.exs.cx/img26/5708/caracas2c.jpg


----------



## XiaoBai

Parzival said:


> Stockholm south skyline


This has to be one of the best NIGHT photos I've ever seen, tell me how did you get it to come out so clear?


----------



## XiaoBai

Shanghai transcends into darkness, taken by yours truly:


----------



## Skybean

Incredible pics, XiaoBai. Keep up the good work, you are one of my favourite photographers!


----------



## Sonic from Padova

Wow, interesting thread!


----------



## Steven77571

*Mumbai, India* 









Keep posting 'em, guys. Let's make this one of the longest threads in SSC history.


----------



## WMS




----------



## Mr Bricks

Paris:




London:


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya, Administrative capital


----------



## pss

Chicagoooooo
I don't have a highrise residence so all the pics are ground level....


----------



## xXMrPinkXx

Frankfurt (Germany) at Night. Enjoy


----------



## Insignia

gun57 said:


> i'm afraid you've forgotten the world capital : PARIS !


You got to be joking me. London, New York, are more likely World Capitals than Paris.


----------



## WMS

Warsaw 
































sunrise


----------



## SkylineHeaven

Sunrise over Chicago skyline


----------



## SkylineHeaven




----------



## SkylineHeaven




----------



## Kiss the Rain

The skylines at night are all so...............FREAKING GREEN!!
Honestly what is with that? It's as if it's standard for all the office building to use green/flourcent to light the office, not that it doesnt look good, but it would kind of freaky working under lights like that.


----------



## SkylineHeaven

^^
Have no clue what you are talking about:nuts: :lol: Unless you are color blind, then that explains why!
Enjoy some more Chicago skyline at nite! So glitzy and yellowish/golden...:drool:


----------



## MilwaukeeMark

Kiss the Rain said:


> The skylines at night are all so...............FREAKING GREEN!!
> Honestly what is with that? It's as if it's standard for all the office building to use green/flourcent to light the office, not that it doesnt look good, but it would kind of freaky working under lights like that.


I hate the florescent light effect you're talking about here. I wish all buildings and streets would be lit with white light, not florescent. It's not very noticeable when you're just looking at the lights in real life but when someone takes a picture over the span of a few seconds, holy crap does the disgustingness of florescent lights come out.


----------



## SkylineHeaven

:bow::drool:


----------



## SkylineHeaven




----------



## MNL

*Makati City, Philippines*


----------



## S.Yorks Capital

*Sheffield, UK:*


----------



## Alibaba

Sydney




























and Melbourne


----------



## Lastresorter

Penang, Malaysia


----------



## MDguy

Baltimore









from micrip here at ssc













































Photos from flickr


----------



## mbuildings

some of montevideo, uruguay


----------



## mbuildings

*other photos of montevideo*




























*punta del este, uruguay (the most luxurious seaside resort in south america)*


----------



## david chanrion

*Courtesy of : Eric Rougier/FromParis.com*
http://www.fromparis.com










































































































and from this site http://arnaudfrichphoto.com


----------



## Rem

Cathedral of Clermont-Ferrand, France











From : http://arnaudfrichphoto.com


----------



## Steven77571

THREAD REVIVAL (I hope I credited the sources correctly)


*Perth, Australia*








Source:http://transit-port.net/Galleries/Australian.Coastlines/images/Perth-Skyline.jpg

*Montreal, Canada*








Source: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1119/934142836_6864e1788c_b.jpg


----------



## Pruim

You want a nightpic? Beat this:

Watch in 360˚ in Quicktime


----------



## Steven77571

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*








Source: http://www.pbase.com/unclecranky/image/70512104/large.jpg

*Shanghai, China*








Source: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/38/121884197_adc0b077f0_b.jpg


----------



## Walker_RJ

*Rio de Janeiro!!!*









































































*SOURCE: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=12364805#post12364805*


----------



## isaidso

My favourite Montreal photo. It's taken from Mount Royal looking south to the downtown core and the St. Lawrence river.



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Link for to full-size version (stunningly clear):
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/Montreal_Twilight_Panorama_2006.jpg*


----------



## Shezan

*Naples, Italy*


Edited by Taller, Better

Shezan, I am hopeful that soon you are going to tire of me deleting your photos and 
start crediting them like the rules say.


----------



## kamil.bukowski

*Warsaw by night (Poland)*


































































Pics from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449084&highlight=warsaw and http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586821


----------



## isaidso

I'm not sure who took this photo, but it's a favourite. Downtown Toronto taken from midtown. That's the Royal Ontario Museum in the foreground.



metroboi_nay said:


>


Kamil.bukowski:

that second pic of Warsaw is awesome. What's that modern silver canopy you can see a bit of? Is it that new shopping centre they built?


----------



## Shezan

Shezan said:


> *Naples, Italy*
> 
> 
> Edited by Taller, Better
> 
> Shezan, I am hopeful that soon you are going to tire of me deleting your photos and
> start crediting them like the rules say.


sorry again TallerBetter, here's the pic l found on *FLICKR*:



:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks Shezan! :cheers:

Here are some of my own pictures.. one taken two years ago atop the CN Tower:










One taken two years ago from the Toronto Islands:










and also from the Islands, but taken last summer after the CN Tower was lit up! 










taken from Riverdale Park:



















and one I took three years ago from the Paramount Theatre downtown.


----------



## isaidso

Is the view from the CN Tower best from the observation deck (342metres), or further up in the less visited Skypod (447metres)?


----------



## kenworth

Toronto downtown looks awesome at night!~ especially King & Bay st.


----------



## Taller Better

isaidso said:


> Is the view from the CN Tower best from the observation deck (342metres), or further up in the less visited Skypod (447metres)?


I went the extra distance up to the skypod.. it is the best place for this particular shot.


----------



## Steven77571

*San Francisco, California*








Credit: http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/8880/sanfrancisconightbp4.jpg

*Milwaukee, Wisconsin*








Source: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/133/339060321_0df92848cf_o.jpg

*Seattle, Washington*








Source: http://www.emich.be/images/us/081105-seattle-skyline.jpg

KEEP THEM COMING, EVERYONE! Let's try to keep this thread alive!


----------



## esintjago

Willemstad, Curaçao . 









Source: curacao-photos.com


----------



## Steven77571

*Paris, France (La Defense)*








Source: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2408/1788658471_dcfa28f539_o.jpg

*Baltimore, Maryland*








Source: http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/6050/454726096ba99dbba51buj0.jpg

*Bangkok, Thailand *








Source: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2179/2084575983_38cf3bcc6c_o.jpg


----------



## Luxis

isaidso said:


> that second pic of Warsaw is awesome. What's that modern silver canopy you can see a bit of? Is it that new shopping centre they built?


Yes, it is Golden Terraces complex (polish: Złote Tarasy), here you are:


































































































and here Warsaw at night:


----------



## World 2 World

KUALA LUMPUR
by Daniel Cheong



















by panoramXL


----------



## Chi-Town Runner

CHICAGO


























top pic is from www.flickr.com and bottom one is from www.allposters.com


----------



## pon

Bangkok Thailand.


----------



## PanaManiac

*At the hub of the Americas...*

*Link-> Panama City, Panama <-Link
Source: ImageShack*​


----------



## annman

*Johannesburg, South Africa*


----------



## annman

*Cape Town, South Africa*


----------



## mo123sean

Port of Spain,Trinidad


----------



## Tounsi

*Tunis @ Night*

The endless charming city of Tunis- Tunisia


----------



## Tounsi

isaidso said:


> My favourite Montreal photo. It's taken from Mount Royal looking south to the downtown core and the St. Lawrence river.



There are better picture with a better view of montreal at night and BTW it is not the St-Lawrence river it is *ST-LAURENT in FRENCH *PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## isaidso

I'm a huge backer of a stronger French fact in Canada. Check my posts if you'd like. Expecting anglophones to say St-Laurent is ridiculous though. You're going way too far it you expect an anglophone to use French names when speaking their own language. Do francophones use the English names in anglophone places? Do they say London, Australia, or even Nova Scotia? No, you call them what they are in French. Londres, Australie, and you even translate the last one to Nouvelle-Ecosse. The local name isn't even English, it's Latin. Strangely, the only place I can think of where you make an exception is New York.

You can't expect anglophones to do this when francophones don't do it themselves.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

^ Very true! It's always bugged me the way francophones change the name Nova Scotia to Nouvelle-Ecosse. Nova Scotia isn't being used as a description and it doesn't need to be translated. It's a name and it should be respected as it is.


----------



## Rizzato

did I walk in on a TO vs MTL mini battle..
I back TO on this one, not that Tounsi would care or anything. He is knee deep in French verbage and homonyms

That flowing glass building in Poland is great. I would kill to have that, as would any architecture fan, for sure


----------



## isaidso

I would imagine most people in Quebec wouldn't agree with him either. It's not a French-English issue, but one of common sense.


----------



## Tounsi

isaidso said:


> I'm a huge backer of a stronger French fact in Canada. Check my posts if you'd like. Expecting anglophones to say St-Laurent is ridiculous though. You're going way too far it you expect an anglophone to use French names when speaking their own language. Do francophones use the English names in anglophone places? Do they say London, Australia, or even Nova Scotia? No, you call them what they are in French. Londres, Australie, and you even translate the last one to Nouvelle-Ecosse. The local name isn't even English, it's Latin. Strangely, the only place I can think of where you make an exception is New York.
> 
> You can't expect anglophones to do this when francophones don't do it themselves.


Same old story you don't get my point it is France no matter you say it in English or in French . it is the same of the St_Laurent River it is not St Lawrence ...:lol:

but anyway back to our topic ...


----------



## Tounsi

Nouvellecosse said:


> ^ Very true! It's always bugged me the way francophones change the name Nova Scotia to Nouvelle-Ecosse. Nova Scotia isn't being used as a description and it doesn't need to be translated. It's a name and it should be respected as it is.



HISTORY :

In french we don't say Scotland it is Écosse from Écusson during the Trudor 
Dynasty so it apperas logic to say Nova= Nouvelle / Scotia= Écosse

BTW Nova Scotia is not even in English it is in LATIN ..

de toutes les façons je suppose que vous ne comprenez strictement rine à ce que je dis...il semblerait que le Qi soit associé aux nombres de langues parlées ..à méditer


----------



## Tounsi

isaidso said:


> I would imagine most people in Quebec wouldn't agree with him either. It's not a French-English issue, but one of common sense.



How do you know ?? and who told you that I lived in Québec anyway ?? see you wrote Quebec and it is Qu*é*bec :lol:


----------



## CasaMor

Nice city Tunis!  Vive le Maghreb!


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Tounsi said:


> HISTORY :
> 
> In french we don't say Scotland it is Écosse from Écusson during the Trudor
> Dynasty so it apperas logic to say Nova= Nouvelle / Scotia= Écosse
> 
> BTW Nova Scotia is not even in English it is in LATIN ..


What difference does it make what you call Scotland? The name is Nova Scotia, not New Scotland, and the very fact that we call it that in an anglophone province shows that it was not meant to be translated. So like isaidso said, why do you have the right to translate an external place name to suit yourselves, but anglophones don't? 

And ironically, the originally figure the river was named after was the Roman "Laurentius", which shows that francophones consier it appropriate to alter a name from another language into their own, the opposite being shown in NS's case. This is a clear double standard.


----------



## gabrielbabb

Acapulco:
From Yoryi









Mexico City:


----------



## Taller Better

Tounsi said:


> HISTORY :
> 
> In french we don't say Scotland it is Écosse from Écusson during the Trudor
> Dynasty so it apperas logic to say Nova= Nouvelle / Scotia= Écosse
> 
> BTW Nova Scotia is not even in English it is in LATIN ..
> 
> de toutes les façons je suppose que vous ne comprenez strictement rine à ce que je dis...il semblerait que le Qi soit associé aux nombres de langues parlées ..à méditer


 Say what you like, and how you like about places, but please do not tell us how to say our own place names. The history of Quebec is a mixture of French and English, and St Lawrence River is every bit as acceptable to say. This is a picture thread, so we now return to pictures (.........or else........).


----------



## Tounsi

edited by Taller, Better.

Perhaps you didn't read my entry above, or my pm to you, Tounsi. If you have further issues with nouvellecosse, send him a pm directly. This is a picture thread and not one to lecture Canadians on how to say things in their own country. Continue disrupting the thread and you will get an infraction. Thank you and let's get back to photographs.


----------



## Tounsi

edited by Taller, Better


well, as promised, you get an infraction. Do it again and you will be brigged. This is a PHOTO FORUM,
not one for you to derail with these discussions.


----------



## Taller Better

Tounsi, if you have any further discussion on the matter, pm me directly. This thread is for 
photographs, not your linguistic haggling. Thank you.


----------



## xlchris

:banana:Rotterdam:banana:

First 4 pics are from Google, the oters are from Opgezetfan;






































Opgezetfan said:


>


----------



## HelloMoto163

a picture from the rockefeller center from my NY trip in march









(c) HelloMoto163


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Relax, take it easy :lol::lol:

*all pics are from flickr*

Riyadh, Saudi Arabia








Paris, France








Mexico City, Mexico








Capetown, S.Africa








Rotterdam, Holland








Toronto, Canada








Istanbul, Turkey








Marrakesh, Morocco


----------



## ozanoral

nice photosss


----------



## Steven77571

*Johannesburg, South Africa*








Source: http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc40/andresannman/JhbPanonight.jpg


One more thing, if you want to argue over what city is better than another, please do it somewhere else!


----------



## Taller Better

Steven77571 said:


> *
> 
> One more thing, if you want to argue over what city is better than another, please do it somewhere else!*


*

Couldn't agree more; these are photothreads and are not intended as forums for haggling. The situation has, however, been remedied! *


----------



## yeutoidi

*Hochiminh city, Vietnam*



















*Vungtau city, Vietnam:*


----------



## Wuppeltje

*Amsterdam, The Netherlands*








by Bēn


----------



## isaidso

Nouvellecosse said:


> What difference does it make what you call Scotland? The name is Nova Scotia, not New Scotland, and the very fact that we call it that in an anglophone province shows that it was not meant to be translated. So like isaidso said, why do you have the right to translate an external place name to suit yourselves, but anglophones don't?
> 
> And ironically, the originally figure the river was named after was the Roman "Laurentius", which shows that francophones consier it appropriate to alter a name from another language into their own, the opposite being shown in NS's case. This is a clear double standard.


He isn't willing to acknowledge the double standard at all, so it's a complete waste of time explaining it to him. Next he'll be saying we can't use the word Japan or Finland and that we have to say Nippon and Suomi. There will always be arrogant people who expect everyone to do it their way or not at all.


----------



## Taller Better

Let's not start all that back up again, guys... it is history now. Back to photos, please!


----------



## isaidso

Ok. You're right.


----------



## kimera

*this is the land to discover*

here is Panama!


----------



## PanaManiac

kimera said:


> here is Panama!


---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MNiemann

Took a quick shot out of my window last night

Orlando, Florida, USA:


----------



## christos-greece

San Antonio from *flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

San Antonio city from *flickr*:


----------



## christos-greece

Please, some modetator to delete the first of two "san antonio from flickr"
(result from error)?


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City from imagenes aereas de México


----------



## Nali

Singapore, Singapore


New York, New York


Toronto, Ontario


^^sorry to a grafic :nuts:

edited by Taller Better
I'm amazed at the number of people who ignore a pm from me asking them to add a credit to their entries as to where the photos came from. I hate deleting pictures, but I am afraid that is the only 
way to catch some people's attention. Please repost with credits as to where you got the pix. Thanks


----------



## zid

*BOGOTÁ, COLOMBIA*









*CARTAGENA, COLOMBIA*





*MANIZALES, COLOMBIA*





From photobucket and flickr.


----------



## Mr.Canello

Curitiba - Paraná State - Brazil --> More info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curitiba

Source from: Flickr

*1*









*2*









*3*


----------



## soloveich

Moscow


----------



## Kaiserkai

SHANGHAI- CHINA


----------



## Kaiserkai

SHANGHAI


----------



## c0kelitr0

*Makati* from flickr:









by prettyclawdz









by prettyclawdz


----------



## isaidso

The traditional lakefront view of Toronto:









Taken by: http://www.flickr.com/people/frerk/

Queen's Quay in winter:










From Flickr.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Southern end of Las Vegas Blvd.

edited by Taller Better

please repost those two pics with a credit as to where you got them,
as per the rules of the forum. Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ This photo "queen's quay in winter" is incredible! 
By The way...

Ottawa, Canada from flickr:
Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hellloooooooo those were my pictures, why did you delete them?


----------



## jbkayaker12

A faux city skyline of NY in Vegas.

edited by Taller Better

there aren't going to be any pictures left here guys if you don't start crediting them. Please repost
and tell us where you got the photo, or who took it. Thank you


----------



## Fenol

(с) Yulia Vasyukova


----------



## Taller Better

jbkayaker12 said:


> Hellloooooooo those were my pictures, why did you delete them?


Are you thinking maybe I am psychic? If they are your own pictures, then say so!! Crediting means saying who took the photo, even if it was you. I am frankly astounded how difficult it is to get this very simple rule across to people.


----------



## Kiss the Rain

The last pic of shanghai didnt look like shanghai, anyone agree?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Taller said:


> Are you thinking maybe I am psychic? If they are your own pictures, then say so!! Crediting means saying who took the photo, even if it was you. I am frankly astounded how difficult it is to get this very simple rule across to people.


Perhaps you should pay attention more. You have missed a few on the first page of this thread.:lol:

By the way the faux NY skyline was mine as well but I wont bother with this particular thread since you are sooooo special!!!!!!


----------



## Waldenstrom

c0kelitr0 said:


> *Makati* from flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by prettyclawdz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by prettyclawdz


impressive!


----------



## juniorzzi

*Vitória, Espírito Santo, Brazil:*


----------



## Taller Better

jbkayaker12 said:


> Perhaps you should pay attention more. You have missed a few on the first page of this thread.:lol:
> 
> By the way the faux NY skyline was mine as well but I wont bother with this particular thread since you are sooooo special!!!!!!



Perhaps you should read the rules a bit closer. Every time you make an entry
you have to credit your photos. The credit of last weeks batch might not be the same as the new one. Simple rule, right?


----------



## Brisbaner21

Impressive shots of Shanghai.


----------



## Steven77571

*Birmingham, Alabama*








Source: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/13/18241267_fc397fbf67_o.jpg

*London, England (Canary Wharf)*








Source: http://static.flickr.com/28/53574682_f9bc15d0f0_b.jpg


----------



## mbuildings

Montevideo, Uruguay:


----------



## MDguy

Amazing pictures guys

Here are a few of my favorites at flickr

San Francisco








http://flickr.com/photos/acojon/2407914060/

Melbourne








http://flickr.com/photos/mugley/2235509994/

Nashville








http://flickr.com/photos/envyr/2354430363/

Boston








http://flickr.com/photos/amythyst/2327662231/

Toronto








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/652720975/in/photostream/

Minneapolis








http://flickr.com/photos/nateb1981/2186129949/

Perth








http://flickr.com/photos/kaidohmaru/483855350/

Baltimore








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1024600260/

Bangkok








http://flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/366112176/

Milwaukee








http://flickr.com/photos/retinalfetish/2228884659/

Seattle








http://flickr.com/photos/swortz/2281302139/

Cape Town








http://flickr.com/photos/nixiepixiez/328186001/

Calgary








http://flickr.com/photos/mp2k_net/256852112/


----------



## Steven77571

KILLER shot of Nashville! Great place to visit if you like country music.


----------



## raggedy13

Vancouver:









by kennielouie at flickr.com and originally posted by delirium at ssp


----------



## Shezan

the Moscow one is something...!!!


----------



## Quall

Vancouver



















Both are by digitAL animAL at Flickr


----------



## Reverie

Paris by Arnaud Frich





































(other stunning shots on his site : arnaudfrichphoto.com)


----------



## Tounsi

*Tunis | TUNISIA| From Flickr​*


----------



## biskut_marie

*kuala lumpur*

edited by taller, better
all photos must be credited


----------



## mitchikoi

Reverie said:


> Paris by Arnaud Frich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (other stunning shots on his site : arnaudfrichphoto.com)


:eek2::drool:AMAZING!!!:drool::eek2:

one of the best pics of Paris i've seen yet... makes me wanna go back there this summer!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Great panos indeed ^^ :applause:


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY


-------->>>>>>









-------->>>>>>


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City is great! Thanks :cheers:


----------



## uA_TAGA

*ISTANBUL NIGHT SKLINE*

Istanbul Night Skyline by Nuri1986;


----------



## Steven77571

Nice pictures of Istanbul.....very impresssive! 

Here's some from MY hometown, *HOUSTON, TEXAS*!









Photo courtesy of jade001 from Flickr









Photo courtesy of rickz on Flickr









Photo by Fubar1274 at Flickr.com


Houston Skyline by intrigue139, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

Some cities in *MALAYSIA*. pics from m'sia forum

*PENANG*












































scroll>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

*JOHOR BAHRU*




































*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## ale26

*Toronto*

edited by Taller Better

Well, after all that Ale has let me know he doesn't think it is necessary to credit his photos.


----------



## WeimieLvr

Atlanta

*Midtown*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2699220271/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hueyatl/211622123/sizes/o/


*Downtown*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bruno_misseeuw/403660413/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ezadin/326176622/sizes/o/


*Midtown/Downtown Panos*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1444623593/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joelmann/191762517/sizes/l/


----------



## Taller Better

ale26 said:


> Here is beautiful Toronto !!!
> 
> Enjoy !



Ale, please credit who took those pics so I don't have to delete them. If you are not sure who took the last two, it was me!


----------



## isaidso

Ale26: you've sooooo been busted! If you want some help, I believe the first one is from flickr, the 2nd is Redroom Studios over at UrbanToronto, the last 2 are Taller's, so you only need to find out 3rd, 4th, 5th, and 6th. 

LOL! I had actually deleted the uncredited ones, but seeing as you were kind enough to give him a helping hand, I reposted them to let him put in the missing credits!


----------



## cmoonflyer

*Opening ceremony of the Beijing Olympic Games on August 8, 2008 ...*




edited by taller, better
Great pics but they have to be credited to the photographer. Please repost!


----------



## Taller Better

*PLEASE CREDIT ALL PHOTOS IN CITYSCAPES AND SKYLINES.*

These types of compilation threads have the most uncredited photos posted.. for some reason people don't do it. When you save a photo to post here, also cut and paste who took the picture. Thank you!


----------



## Evergrey

Pittsburgh... taken by me


----------



## thomyorke26

World 2 World said:


> Some cities in *MALAYSIA*. pics from m'sia forum


this three pics are awesome.


----------



## Raveolution

_00_deathscar said:


> Must you quote all the images?


LOL first image isnt even the skyline:lol:


----------



## Taller Better

*EVERYONE - CREDIT THE PHOTOS please*.
Hidden Dragon 1987- you have gone to the trouble of linking:
"Do fish get thirsty? take the dumb test now" under every photo, 
but you have not credited any of the pictures. Please do so immediately or
I will delete them. I don't know about anyone else, but it is a bit irritating to have
a link to another site like that under every single photograph. Maybe one in your 
signature if you are very fond of the site, but not all through photo postings. Thank you

Deathscar is correct.. do not repost a long series of photos in a quote.. it stresses
the bandwidth quota of the poster. Also he is right. Skyline photos are taken from 
a distance, not street level. This is not a thread for those types of shots. Please remove
any street level pictures and just leave the skyline shots.

OH?! I'm assuming the Rotterdam pictures were taken by you as you know the dates 
of the photography , but please state it so it is clear. Thank you.


----------



## Oh?!

^^They have been stated.


----------



## ill-b

The picture is a bit small, and made in 2005 or 2006.

Utrecht, The Netherlands:


----------



## Taller Better

Oh?! said:


> ^^They have been stated.


Thank you for editing in that information. If possible in the future please put it at the beginning of the thread to make it very clear! If people have enough photos of their own to make a thread we encourage them to make a thread in the Urban Showcase section for original photography.



Oh?! said:


> (at the request of mod. Taller, Better: the pictures are all taken from my home and by myself)



Actually, it's by the request of the administration of SSC. I am only here to try and ensure people follow the rules of the forum that we have painstakingly posted many times since January of this past year. 



ill-b said:


> The picture is a bit small, and made in 2005 or 2006.
> 
> Utrecht, The Netherlands:


If I may ask, _who_ made the picture in 2005 or 2006? I am running out of ways to get the message across
to people, that we need to know who took the photos. This is called a photo credit. These compilation threads are the most difficult to get people to be specific. Please edit in a credit. 
Thank you.


----------



## christos-greece

ill-b said:


> The picture is a bit small, and made in 2005 or 2006.
> 
> Utrecht, The Netherlands:


Very nice!


----------



## ill-b

Taller said:


> If I may ask, _who_ made the picture in 2005 or 2006? I am running out of ways to get the message across
> to people, that we need to know who took the photos. This is called a photo credit. These compilation threads are the most difficult to get people to be specific. Please edit in a credit.
> Thank you.


It's actually made by myself, but I understand your point.


----------



## PhilippeMtl

Montreal night skyline by me


----------



## l'eau

istanbul


edited by Taller, Better

Sorry to have to go back to deleting uncredited photos, but some people are 
completely ignoring not only the rules, but all of the requests to do so. Please
repost the photo with a credit as to where you got it.
Thanks


----------



## eddiemiller9000

My favourite Manchester image. (taken by me)


----------



## l'eau

^^double post



istanbul

edited by Taller, Better

Sorry to have to go back to deleting uncredited photos, but some people are 
completely ignoring not only the rules, but all of the requests to do so. Please
repost the photo with a credit as to where you got it.
Thanks


----------



## Steven77571

*Madrid, Spain*








Source:http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t312/actualizacionesmadrid3/israelbermejo-mayo08.jpg

*Melbourne, Australia*








Source:http://i17.tinypic.com/4ypk1z4.jpg

*Taipei, Taiwan*








Source: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/9/76587643_785f48b9b7_b.jpg

*Durban, South Africa*








Source: hash.1618 at Flickr.com


*Medellin, Columbia*








Source: http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/8523/nocheevj8.jpg


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Metro Manila, Philippines*

December 09, 2006 
Cities of Makati, Taguig(BGC),Mandaluyong and Pasig
( photo taken by me )


----------



## meds

Melbourne looks amazing


----------



## Taller Better

ill-b said:


> It's actually made by myself, but I understand your point.


That's good... but I still need you to edit in the credit, even if you are crediting yourself as the photographer. Thanks

@sick n tired, I am confused. You have answered my pm to tell me your photos are your own, 
but even still you continue to not mention that when you post!! Please edit into the photographs above the information that they are your own. Thank you


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Ortigas Center, Metro Manila, Philippines*

taken by me last
27 August 2008
Wednesday
18:30


----------



## christos-greece

Some awesome night pics ^^^^


----------



## gabrielbabb

Monterrey , Nuevo León , México
FROM FLICKR


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


----------



## YYC

Santiago de Chile at night
with the costanera cantre (300 m) y titanium (200 m) wich are undrer construction it's gonna be amazing


----------



## thaproducer

really amazing pics...

hong kong wow!!


----------



## Steven77571

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*








Source: http://www.foto010.nl/pix/223.jpg


----------



## nygirl

New York City, go figure:



romanamerican said:


> Can you spot it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joshderr
> 
> Thanks Josh Derr on flickr for this beauty.


----------



## oweeyman

*JAKARTA-INDONESIA*

source http://www.wisma46.com


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome pic ^^


----------



## oweeyman

JAKARTA'S BOMBARDIER AMMO

edited by Taller, Better
please repost pictures with proper credits.


----------



## christos-greece

Jakarta is so nice! Has very nice towers -most of them are new- very nice


----------



## gabrielbabb

MEXICO CITY at night:
all from Mexican Forum ¬¬


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece at night from mont Parness*








http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/354490.jpg


----------



## Steven77571

*Boston, Massachusetts*








Source: freefotouk @ Flickr.com

*Cairo, Egypt*








Source: [email protected]

*Las Vegas, Nevada*








Source: vegastek on Flickr.


----------



## Steven77571

*Beijing, China*








Source: http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh242/star5200/2.jpg

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*








Source - http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2005/2364196202_ef5d5ec773_b.jpg

*Shenzhen, China*








Source: http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh242/star5200/shenzhen/90186.jpg

*Dalian, China*








Source: http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg133/foglio1986/dalian/dl1/1a6adfd.jpg

*Brussels, Belgium*








Source: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v465/snot/best/quartier_nord_petit_matin.jpg

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*








Source: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/18/23687475_f3876c0cad_b.jpg


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ

Bogota - Colombia

edited by Taller, Better

Please repost the picture with a proper credit


----------



## christos-greece

Some nice night shots from chinese cities ^^ :cheers:


----------



## thaproducer

Shenzhen, China is so dense!!


----------



## anm

www.wikipedia.org


----------



## Raveolution

*claps hands*


----------



## christos-greece

*New York, U.S.A.*








http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn6/javajoan/Disney/New-York-Skyline-Night.jpg

*Toronto, Canada*








http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x300/mekta_bucket/Canada 2008/canada08_23.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*








http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr235/hungerykatzerpill/paris_night-light-view.jpg

*London, U.K.*








http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff38/PakPanjabi/London/LondonUK.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*








http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn175/tampabayblend/miami-beach-night.jpg

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/NiGeRQT90/skyline_at_night_frankfurt_1280x800.jpg


----------



## soup or man

LA








birds and bees









flickr *Joits* 









From Flickr, by *aloneintheory* 









From Grand Avenue LA 









flickr *my hover craft is full of eels*









AlphaProject


----------



## thaproducer

soup or man said:


>




:drool:


----------



## gabrielbabb

Reforma Skyline - Mexico City


----------



## Sentient Seas

From Grand Avenue LA 

This shot is great. Like Blade Runner with less tall buildings.


----------



## Hebrewtext

part of central Tel Aviv - Yaffo


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pic (Tel Aviv) ^^


----------



## soup or man

More LA









From Flickr, by *sfxeric*









From Flickr, by *sfxeric*









From Flickr, by *sfxeric*









From Flickr, by *sfxeric*









From Flickr, by *retro traveler*









From Flickr, by *supakali*



























From Flickr, by *Kookie Monster*









From Flickr, by *natebeaty*


















Flickr: mike c ect


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*








http://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp340/carpenen/DSC00528.jpg
*Jakarta, Indonesia*








http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e81/andib797/jak2.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Brisbane, Australia*








http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn184/idiomikey/BrisbaneAtNight-2.jpg

*Hong Kong, China*








http://i402.photobucket.com/albums/pp102/BigFiveTours/Hong Kong Travel/HarborNight1.jpg

*Shanghai, China*








http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c220/jennifer41682/2007-1China128.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*
by vladimir zakharov


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*
by Daniel Cheong








>>scroll>>


----------



## World 2 World

-deleted-


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*








http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z67/Co2_Scientist/IMGP0902.jpg

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://i384.photobucket.com/albums/oo289/mjseri/Singapore_skyline_night_1.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogota, Colombia*








http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d27/rawr_izzy/trip 07/Picture1093.jpg

*Panama city, Panama*








http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o61/daniel507/PanamaCityNight.jpg

*Rio de Janeiro, Brasil*








http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k27/COLORADODEL44/BRASILRIODEJANEIROATNIGHT.jpg


----------



## Seattlelife

This thread kicks ass!!


----------



## ThaiSiamese

*Bangkok, Thailand*

by ten

Panorama
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










by van1175










by netmarn










by L.Saradee


----------



## WeimieLvr

Big Ol' Hotlanta Pano (scroll right)








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e0/PanATL1.jpg


----------



## sick_n_tired

Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila Philippines
21 October 2008
photo taken by me


----------



## christos-greece

Seattlelife said:


> This thread kicks ass!!


----------



## _JONYsK_

edit


----------



## _JONYsK_

next


----------



## _JONYsK_

Mexico city


----------



## sick_n_tired

*Ortigas Center, Metro Manila, Philippines*

22 October 2008
19:00


----------



## World 2 World

*PENANG, M'SIA*
by wei huan


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*

by vedd


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


----------



## xlchris

*Rotterdam*



Oh?! said:


>





Rotterdam A said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome Rotterdam pano :cheers:


----------



## xlchris

A nice thing to see;

*Maastower - February & November - By Oh!?*



>


----------



## You are to blame

TORONTO


----------



## WESTSEATTLEGUY

xlchrisij said:


> *Rotterdam*


Rotterdam needs Ritalin for its erratic skyline.

Stupid lowlander.


----------



## sick_n_tired




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice night pics ^^


----------



## _00_deathscar

http://flickr.com/photos/wk7leung/3058958262/


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pic ^^ btw: i saw the pic from the flickr url.


----------



## julesstoop

WESTSEATTLEGUY said:


> Rotterdam needs Ritalin for its erratic skyline.


I think more tall buildings on the right spots will prove to be a better medicine.


----------



## nazor

Perth










from flickr http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2316/1652519364_ce35fb8635_o.jpg


----------



## _00_deathscar

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pic ^^ btw: i saw the pic from the flickr url.


Yea, arsed up the linking.

Cheers, fixed.


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pic (Perth) ^^


----------



## stefanguti

*Vienna*


----------



## PanaManiac

*Guess the city*


----------



## corredor06

Great night pics of Panama city.


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrgcastro/4379985904/

*Panama city, Panama*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/emiliopanama/2710703912/

*Montreal, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcdemoura/2982463444/

*Rio de Janeiro, Brasil*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/teamhippo/2469481990/

*Rotterdam, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robbertk/4653982220/


----------



## gabrielbabb

Not as amazing as others, but here's MEXICO city


----------



## going-higher

*Hanoi *


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4776704076/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilta/4776425080/

*Seattle, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcq/4775955615/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4776076925/

*Monterrey, Mexico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guestoboard/2935056171/

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4750553481/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Toronto , Canada*


----------



## christos-greece

*Denver, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4811000607/

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cawood/4801668041/

*Hong Kong, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shaokang/4799753614/

*Moscow, Russia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4698910181/

*Seattle, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4811567480/

*Bogota, Colombia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3896144056/


----------



## BlackxxArrow

HERES SOME

DALLAS









TORONTO


----------



## camilo91

toronto and bogota are so beautiful... i like these cities


----------



## PanaManiac

*PC, Pan.*


----------



## Steven77571

I'm still here, and glad to see my thread is still alive

*Vienna, Austria*








Source: silve2 on Flickr

*Guangzhou, China*








Source:by Гок on Flickr

*New Orleans, Louisiana*








Source:rocco11510 on Flickr

*Chicago, Illinois*








Source: Mr. Riggsy24 on Flickr.

*Gold Coast, Australia*








Source: lazy evaluator on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toomanytribbles/5163462127/in/photostream/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5299105797/in/photostream/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sodapop1998/5355269063/in/photostream/

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpe4/5365538895/in/photostream/

*Rotterdam, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zzapback/5364956217/in/photostream/

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5362404385/in/photostream/

*Nashville, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/raecoleman/5366082670/in/photostream/

*Bangkok, Thailand*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaveal/5271977644/in/photostream/


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*









www.flickr.com/photos/brownteddy/5316017466








by yaman


----------



## juancito

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*























































photobucket


----------



## Andres28

*Buenos Aires*



gerba said:


> Una foto del forista maxem


----------



## Fabian2412

The Hague


----------



## Leigh

#436 That is a great view of the Buenos Aires skyline we don't see often see here.


----------



## Steven77571

*Nairobi, Kenya*








Source: Truthslinger on Flickr

*Charlotte, North Carolina*








Source: WillamorMedia on Flickr

*Istanbul, Turkey*








Source: jrgcastro on Flickr

*Denver, Colorado*








Source: jona_dupois on Flickr

*Edmonton, Canada*








Source: Manuel Secher on Flickr

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*








Source:givekuwait on Flickr

*Warsaw, Poland*








Source: stfu.marcin on Flickr

*Osaka, Japan*








Source: Jon on Flickr

Keep it going, everyone!


----------



## eddeux

*Nairobi, Kenya *


mwanamwiwa said:


>


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Brisbane, Australia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brynsphotos/5260686736/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/grasshopper25/5218384219/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/audreymok/5169493907/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## gabrielbabb

Santa Fé Skyline in the outskirts of Mexico City


----------



## christos-greece

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5383737836/in/photostream/

*Hong Kong, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5388473175/in/photostream/

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dtdimages/5381814517/in/photostream/

*Montreal, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5396966231/in/photostream/

*Cape Town, South Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/magister_farm/37853724/in/photostream/


----------



## Fabian2412

The Hague,Holland


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/murphthesurf/5347612019/in/photostream/

*Montreal, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leftimage/5374650814/in/photostream/

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5374445152/in/photostream/

*Paris, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuartmichaeldavis/2833053060/in/photostream/

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5398834520/in/photostream/


----------



## gabrielbabb

San Jerónimo Skyline in Monterrey, Mexico


----------



## cfloryan

Boston seen from a rooftop at MIT


MIT by night by cfloryan, on Flickr


----------



## 645577

christos-greece said:


> *Miami, U.S.A.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/murphthesurf/5347612019/in/photostream/
> 
> *Montreal, Canada*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/leftimage/5374650814/in/photostream/
> 
> *Buenos Aires, Argentina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5374445152/in/photostream/
> 
> *Paris, France*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuartmichaeldavis/2833053060/in/photostream/
> 
> *London, U.K.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5398834520/in/photostream/


nice pics ^^


----------



## gabrielbabb

Valle Oriente Skyline in Monterrey, Mexico



Regio_MTY said:


> Otra mas de esta bellísima torre, como se integra visualmente al skyline de Valle Oriente:


----------



## christos-greece

*Vancouver, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abirkill/5401883910/in/photostream/

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brad-miller/5379683141/in/photostream/

*Moscow, Russia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5116676465/in/photostream/

*Monterrey, Mexico*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackwizard/1608603768/in/photostream/

*Dubai, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidgardener/5375840865/in/photostream/

*Vilnius, Lithuania*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/linasg/3346637317/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Sydney*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4794823464/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurenfarmer/5265375176/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4794823464/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Melbourne*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959676801/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pics-or-it-didnt-happen/5123196712/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4972142201/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice photos of Sydney


----------



## isaidso

christos-greece said:


> *Toronto, Canada*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5396966231/in/photostream/


That's Montreal.


----------



## desertpunk

*Indianapolis*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vanrooy/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vanrooy/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vanrooy/


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrgcastro/4379985904/in/photostream/

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcalta/5347905779/in/photostream/

*Melbourne, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5353817135/in/photostream/

*Brisbane, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkjpic/5323524482/in/photostream/

*Doha, Qatar*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/neelskriek/5345934519/in/photostream/

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/janetliz/5378989881/in/photostream/


----------



## Steven77571

*Indianapolis, Indiana*








Source: DensityWave on Flickr

*Naples, Italy*








Source: Appollyan Son on Flickr

*Qingdao, China*








Source: valleyhead on Flickr

*Austin, Texas*








Source: Ryan Miller Photography on Flickr

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*








Source: big_bang489 on Flickr

*Chonquing, China* 








Source: CWOT on Flickr.

That's all for now, I will post more tomorrow.


----------



## Leigh

> *Hong Kong, China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5388473175/in/photostream/


*WOW...*

I almost expect to see the Tyrell Corporation building from Blade Runner in this picture!


----------



## christos-greece

*Perth, Australia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/federico_belcredi/5154685828/in/photostream/

*Denver, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hansrico/5095589664/in/photostream/

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5390090447/in/photostream/

*Oslo, Norway*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/megatryn/5234236401/in/photostream/

*Tel Aviv, Israel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexurk/4846336337/in/photostream/


----------



## ppcity009

this link bangkok 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikebehnken/5072537190/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I cannot see the photo, and also i cannot see a link to click and watch the night skyline of that city...


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebigdurian/5316561402/in/photostream/

*Madrid, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanmontero/5376320082/in/photostream/

*Milano, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2344764129/in/photostream/

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5413735843/in/photostream/

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/idilogy/5033140941/in/photostream/


----------



## Steven77571

*Liverpool, England*








Source: anna.jane on Flickr

*Kansas City, Missouri*








source: timsamoff on Flickr

*Nanjing, China*








Source: Henry Lee on Flickr

*Jeddah, Saudi Arabia*








Source: findsiram

Does anyone have any night shots of Wuhan, China? Please post if so.


----------



## AlienB

City of London








by chest


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul, Turkey*

Source: Turkish forum


----------



## christos-greece

*Guangzhou, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ohmytrip/5171521637/in/photostream/

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leonid_yaitsky/5166393721/in/photostream/

*Mumbai, India*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/theshutterbug/4709339081/in/photostream/

*Nanning, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/linshiyi/3433419593/in/photostream/

*Seoul, South Korea*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasdreamer/5001081711/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Nairobi, Kenya*

nairobi night skyline by dskmaxwell, on Flickr

*Seattle, U.S.A.*

Seattle at Night by Chronovial, on Flickr

*Shenzhen, China*

Shenzhen from Bijia Mountain by Sarmu, on Flickr

*Santiago, Chile*

Skyline by Daniel Rubio, on Flickr

*Berlin, Germany*

Rooftop by ~Danish, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Tainjin, China* 








Source: Samu on Flickr

*St Louis, Missouri*








Source: St. Louis Core on Flickr

*Warsaw, Poland*








Source: Budda Finguhrs on Flickr

*Oklahoma City, Oklahoma*








Source: Greater Oklahoma City CVB on Flickr

*Beirut, Lebanon*








Source: Juah_Letto on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

wow nice shots of tianjin steven and nanning/shenzhen christos.


----------



## Linguine

christos-greece said:


> *Guangzhou, China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ohmytrip/5171521637/in/photostream/
> 
> *Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/leonid_yaitsky/5166393721/in/photostream/
> 
> *Mumbai, India*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/theshutterbug/4709339081/in/photostream/
> 
> *Nanning, China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/linshiyi/3433419593/in/photostream/
> 
> *Seoul, South Korea*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasdreamer/5001081711/in/photostream/




Beautiful set of pic...especially Guangzou.


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*

Night came to Madrid by Alfanus, on Flickr

*Liverpool, U.K.*

Liverpool Twilight_edited-1 by juliereynolds1956, on Flickr

*San Diego, U.S.A.*

San Diego Skyline Sunset by Specialissima, on Flickr

*Edmonton, Canada*

double crane by freeganfrenzy, on Flickr

*Singapore city, Singapore*

The colorful durian by daddy-rain, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Honolulu, Hawaii*








Source:etschborn.photography on Flickr

*Jakarta, Indonesia* 








Source: AlphaHotel on Flickr.

*Manchester, England*








Source: rwbthatisme on Flickr

*Guadalajara, Mexico* 








Source:atlmmar on Flickr

*Kaohsuing, Taiwan*








Source: hiroshiken on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Skyline by Lumacafi, on Flickr

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Love Is In The Air by setholiver1, on Flickr

*Rotterdam, Holland*

2009-12-21 Maastoren 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

*Denver, U.S.A.*

Views from the Mile High by mattsantomarco, on Flickr

*Berlin, Germany*

Rooftop by ~Danish, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

Christos-Greece, that photo of Chicago is cool.

*Fort Worth, Texas*








Source: Lightning Bug Creek on Flickr

*La Paz, Bolivia*








Source: Swiatoslaw Wojtkowiak on Flickr

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*








Source: Erwyn van deer Mier on Flickr

*Xiamen, China*








Source: mrpaul.b on Flickr

*Phoenix, Arizona*








Source: jimhankey on Flickr

*Milan, Italy*








Source: Obliot on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*

skyline by saipolfree, on Flickr

*Milano, Italy*

Pirellone by gab_gab, on Flickr

*Toronto, Canada*

The glow of the East by Smaku, on Flickr

*Doha, Qatar*

Qatar National Day  by Allen-[Back2Basic]-, on Flickr

*Durban, South Africa*

Moon over durbs 1a by chothia, on Flickr

*Frankfurt, Germany*

SkyLine Frankfurt by Igorza76, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Portland Oregon*








Source: Mykelle on Flickr

*Benidorm, Spain*








Source: Andy2Boys on Flickr

*Tehran, Iran* 








Source: Sina Thagnsi on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Manama, Bahrain*

SDIM3088 NEW copy by walludi, on Flickr

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*

VEGA$ by jderden77, on Flickr

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai - Pudong Skyline and Garden Bridge by cnmark, on Flickr

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*

Kingdom Tower by ksuwildkat, on Flickr

*Moscow, Russia*

Moscow city skyline at night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zuraimi/5457372132/in/set-72157625958525175/


----------



## SO143

*LA*


Los Angeles Skyline by MessieStudios, on Flickr


----------



## aster4000

cool,,,,I love this thread.


----------



## SO143

*View from the Empire State Building in Manhattan, NYC at night.*


New York City by mikmueller, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

^^

nice.....thanks for the beautiful pics..


----------



## serhat

Istanbul







[/QUOTE]


gnaysky said:


>


----------



## serhat

serhat said:


> Istanbul
> 
> 
> 
> KANKA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KANKA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RaySthlm

*Bangkok (small part of Bangkoks massive skyline)*


----------



## SO143

*Dubai*


Burji Khalifa by Paul Raptis, on Flickr



Business District at Night by Paul Raptis, on Flickr



Dubai Cityscape by Paul Raptis, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Hong Kong*


1024px-Hong_Kong_Night_Skyline by burger library, on Flickr


----------



## T.Ishikawa

From Odaiba Tokyo














































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## SO143

midtown manhattan from hamilton park by andrew mace—, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


----------



## Steven77571

I absolutely love that picture of Midtown Manhattan!

*Omaha, Nebraska*








Source: laughlinc on Flickr

*Halifax, Nova Scotia*








Source:rwkphotos on Flickr

*Ankara, Turkey*








Source: John Cornell on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

SO143 said:


> 1024px-Hong_Kong_Night_Skyline by burger library, on Flickr



Stunning shot...


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

Los Angeles Skyline by MessieStudios, on Flickr

*Hong Kong, China*

Hong Kong Skyline at Night by tomruss, on Flickr

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Saigon (HCM) - Diamond roundabout, skyline at night by daihocsi, on Flickr

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Night Skyline by Vadim_Z, on Flickr

*Auckland, New Zealand*

Auckland's Friday night by JiriNZ, on Flickr

*Cairo, Egypt*

Cairo skyline.. by murad_fawzi, on Flickr

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

Dubai Cityscape by Paul Raptis, on Flickr


----------



## milquetoast

*IMAGE HOSTED ON * *FLICKR*​.​ 





 *smugmug shnicks​* *FLICKR​*


----------



## serhat

Izmir, Turkey








elifs - deviantart[/QUOTE]
Ankara; Turkey









QUOTE=System_Halted;69204015]








By Oktay Kosovalı[/QUOTE]


----------



## SO143

Cool, Auckland skyline is good too 


The Big Apple again :applause:


Empire State Building  by cpcmollet, on Flickr


New York Skyline by mattybaas84, on Flickr


42nd Street by Rafakoy, on Flickr


----------



## leo_MG

*São Paulo, Brasil.
*


----------



## SO143

Tokyo Skylines 

Shinjuku 066A by Mrmya, on Flickr


Shinagawa 001A by Mrmya, on Flickr


Shinjuku skyline by Flownage, on Flickr


Odaiba 164A by Mrmya, on Flickr


Odaiba 127A by Mrmya, on Flickr


Tokyo Skyline 045A by Mrmya, on Flickr


Tokyo Skyline 036A by Mrmya, on Flickr


Tokyo Skyline 042A by Mrmya, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Santa Fe Skyline, Mexico City







[/QUOTE]


----------



## seaniscoming

Seoul, South Korea
Each picture is taken from diffrent spot in diffrent angles.
pictures by CK


----------



## seaniscoming

Busan, South Korea

picture by CK


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*

Winter cityscape at sunset. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr

*Tallinn, Estonia*

night by oldmah, on Flickr

*Oslo, Norway*

Oslo by night by CZtheDude, on Flickr

*Warsaw, Poland*

Warsaw Skyline by hYp_85, on Flickr

*Osaka, Japan*

Osaka by cliff.hellis, on Flickr

*Busan, South Korea*

Haeundae Beach by tonerbaloner, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankurt Skyline with Birds in the Sky by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Vancouver, Canada*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/justinkraemer/5473267008/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

*New York City (Aerial View)*


New York City aerial view at night by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## Cauê

Oh New York... :cheers1:


----------



## SO143

Skyline + Harbor by Dani Valverde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City, U.S.A.*

Brooklyn Bridge in Blue 1 by 1982Chris911, on Flickr


vibrant night time nyc cityscape,advert space by upthebanner, on Flickr

*Singapore city, Singapore*

Night view by Aiki.Monkie, on Flickr

*Jakarta, Indonesia*

Kempinski4 by Radiansyah, on Flickr

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*

Waikiki Skyline at night by nipponbasse83, on Flickr

*Santiago, Chile*

Skyline by Daniel Rubio, on Flickr

*Rotterdam, Holland*

Skyline Rotterdam Zuid by RobbertK, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Vancouver*


7D_IMG_01361 by BBortolo, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Vilnius, Lithuania*








Source:LinasG on Flickr.

*Tulsa, Oklahoma*








Source: [email protected] on Flickr

*Kobe, Japan*








Source: zilchorentz on Flickr

*Pretoria, South Africa*








Source: dejifishon Flickr

*Cartagena, Columbia*








Source: OmarD on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*

A nightview of Pudong by the Bund by francesco.romiti, on Flickr

*Panama city, Panama*

Ciudad De Panamá by siebo, on Flickr

*Milano, Italy*

Milano Skyline by Night by Teo e Fede, on Flickr

*Tokyo, Japan*

Shinjuku skyline by Flownage, on Flickr

*Manama, Bahrain*

Manama Skyline by rommel_md, on Flickr

*Perth, Australia*

city of lights by Dark-Elf, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

CG, that photo of Panama is better than the one I posted! I try to find cities that haven't been posted on here, and it's like finding a Christmas tree. The hardest ones are the African cities.


----------



## Reverie

La Défense (source : Wikipedia)


----------



## SO143

NYC top of the rock by me_photo1, on Flickr


Flatiorn Nights by eviltuna7, on Flickr


Hong Kong - Symphony of Lights by raktargy, on Flickr


Macau by raktargy, on Flickr


Day 53 - Babylon's Halo by หipsteร, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*

20110220 070 by srhbth, on Flickr

*Macau, China*

Macau by raktargy, on Flickr

*Sydney, Australia*

Sydney In Bronze by rhyspope, on Flickr

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

FMB 1 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr

*Hong Kong, China*

HK skyline by night 2 by cmgw_73, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming

*Busan, South Korea*
photos by redchicken(빨간닭)


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*

skyline, re-re-redone by elibrody, on Flickr

*Beirut, Lebanon*

beyrouth by C. Matheus, on Flickr

*Doha, Qatar*

Doha skyline Asian Cup 2011 version by 80sChiyuld, on Flickr

*Singapore city, Singapore*

Untitled by biq, on Flickr

*Shenzhen, China*

Shenzhen from Bijia Mountain by Sarmu, on Flickr

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

Sheikh Zayed Road Skyline, Dubai by davidgardener, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

^^ Very nice pictures :cheers:

ChitownNight006 by BeStill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*

Moscow city skyline at night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr

*Berlin, Germany*

Rooftop by ~Danish, on Flickr

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

ChitownNight004 by BeStill Photography, on Flickr

*Madrid, Spain*

Night came to Madrid by Alfanus, on Flickr

*Nanjing, China*

Nanjing from Zijin Mountain by Sarmu, on Flickr

*Johannesburg, South Africa*

Joburg Nights - South Africa by South African Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## ps5

*PENANG, MALAYSIA*


----------



## SO143

Bright Lights... Big City by maxxsmart, on Flickr


----------



## gino lo spazzino

christos-greece said:


> *Milano, Italy*
> 
> Milano Skyline by Night by Teo e Fede, on Flickr


Christos, this photo makes it more justice in Milan 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Milan Skyline from the hill of San Siro by Langy


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*










*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*










http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

*Lviv, Ukraine*










http://www.city-adm.lviv.ua/photogallery/index.php


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*

DSC_9839 Utsikt over Oslo by megatryn, on Flickr

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

Vilnius skyline by Linas G, on Flickr

*Rotterdam, Holland*

Willemsbrug - Rotterdam - Oosterkade - Nacht / Night by zzapback, on Flickr

*Liverpool, U.K.*

Liverpool Night Sky Line by alan fletcher photography2, on Flickr

*Ottawa, Canada*

Ottawa at Night by J Craw, on Flickr


----------



## Junior BH

Belo Horizonte (BH) - Minas Gerais State - Brazil

1









2









3









4









BELO HORIZONTE (BH) - Minas Gerais State - Brazil
5









6









7









8









9









BELO HORIZONTE (BH) - BRAZIL
10









11









12









13









14









15


----------



## Junior BH

The last pics from Belo Horizonte:

16









17









18









19









20









21


----------



## Steven77571

*Wuhan, China*

my city night view by [email protected], on Flickr

*Des Moines, Iowa*

Des Moines after Dark by Pat Hawks, on Flickr


*Birmingham, England*

IMG_1117 by Amin_AA, on Flickr


----------



## Pty000

Panama City, Panama


yates, causeway, panama, foto nocturna, nigth, sea, mar, by josemarisfc, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

Amsterdam at night, photo by me


----------



## christos-greece

*Tel Aviv, Israel*

City Traffic by Eitan Charnoff, on Flickr

*Kobe, Japan*

Night view of Kobe from the edge of Port Island by Jephso, on Flickr

*Osaka, Japan*

Umeda! by David O'Hare, on Flickr

*San Antonio, (Texas) U.S.A.*

Misty San Antonio Night by Visualist Images, on Flickr

*Cartagena, Colombia*

Cartagena de Indias Skyline at Night by WilliamInOmaha, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

NY by Night. View from the Empire State Building by fotorené, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Hangzhou, China*

Hangzhou from Baoshi Mountain by Sarmu, on Flickr
*Saskatoon, Saskatchewan*

Saskatoon Skyline-Expose Fusion by benjaminN3000, on Flickr
*Salt Lake City, Utah*

Salt Lake City 2-26-2009 by umpsumps, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

*Lima, Peru*


Lima2night por Fototroll, en Flickr


----------



## Occit

*CARACAS*


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasuhai/5357748158/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/calvin_gsc/5448477216/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/calvin_gsc/5448531908/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mozakim/5534722041/


----------



## Steven77571

*Houston, Texas*

Houston Skyline by intrigue139, on Flickr

*Montevideo, Uruguay*

Montevideo Viejo // Old Montevideo by Alejandro Dagnino J., on Flickr

*Anchorage, Alaska*

Anchorage at night by ZTMiller, on Flickr

*Nagoya, Japan*

nagoya-skyline by Foolish Ice, on Flickr

*Little Rock, Arkansas*

Little Rock Skyline by Eric Wyles, on Flickr


----------



## gwool1sc

awesome skyline pictures.......


----------



## crossboneka

*Makati, Philippines*

















_by edwin martinez_


----------



## jagiron

*Panama City, Panama*


----------



## ps5

*PENANG - Pearl of the Oriental*


----------



## felip

*Santiago, Chile.*
(credits in the quote)



Christian Bobadilla said:


> Costanera Center by Christian Bobadilla, in Flickr


----------



## napoleon

Bangkok, Grand Palace


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^Please provide a source for the photo per forum guidelines or your post will have to be deleted. Thanks.









_iamhydrogen/ flickr_

Bigger, better, larger version here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/iamhydrogen/5620034031/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## apinamies

Helsinki skyline, summer night sky by delayed gratification, on Flickr


Helsinki summer night by sampsak, on Flickr


Helsinki by night by Wille BeanLA, on Flickr


helsinki night by impetus2, on Flickr


Helsinki skyline from Torni by blech​, on Flickr


Lutheran Cathedral from Torni by blech​, on Flickr

I know it is awful but our country can't provide better.


----------



## Wunderknabe

Helsinki is perfect as it is. I especially love the third shot. *newwallpaper* 

Its one of those cities where I think skyscrapers wouldn't do any good.

Same for example with St. Petersburg.


----------



## dnh310

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*​








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1855144?source=wapi&referrer​


----------



## skyscrapercity

Busan, South Korea

Picture by CK









picture by com_lag









picture by 빨간닭


----------



## dnh310

^^ That skyline looks really great!


----------



## skyscrapercity

dnh310 said:


> *Buenos Aires, Argentina*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1855144?source=wapi&referrer​



Thanks

Buenos Aires looks majestic, elegant, charming and romantic.

Anyway, I'll vistit Argentina, the most charming country of South America.


----------



## GreatHeights

Awesome thread worth visiting!


----------



## citypia

Seoul, South Korea


brianmoon85 said:


> *Changgyeong Palace *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credits to: blog.paran.com/imck*


Seoul


----------



## Steven77571

*San Antonio, Texas*

San Antonio by Night by wrizzo64, on Flickr


*Buffalo, New York* 

Buffalo, New York Skyline Night by buffalonian4life, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

ALL PICTURES FROM THE THREAD Skyline de tu ciudad in the mexican forum

Acapulco, Mexico











Monterrey, Mexico










Mexico City










Guadalajara, Mexico


----------



## Pty000

*Panama City, Panama*

From Andremota de Flickr, I have his permission.
























































South Highway & Trump Tower - Panama by MârcioAndrêsDMS, on Flickr​


----------



## Steven77571

*Milan, Italy*

Milano Skyline by Obliot, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Singapore


----------



## tikiturf

The skyline of Paris by night :


----------



## serhat

Istanbul
Levent, European Side of City


Jakob said:


> istanbul levent & bosphorus von ipektir auf Flickr





Influence said:


> Panoramio


By Erhan

Bosphorus Bridge and the skyline of Istanbul as seen from Çamlıca Hill, with Levent financial district in the center.


----------



## christos-greece

*Bogota, Colombia*

Bogota Sunset by Greg Benz Photography, on Flickr

*Moscow, Russia*

Winter cityscape at sunset. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Buckingham Fountain - Chicago Landmark by Stevie Steve Steven, on Flickr

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*

Kuwait City Skyline Sunset by © Saleh AlRashaid / www.Salehphotography.net, on Flickr

*Doha, Qatar*

Doha Qatar Skyline Asian Cup 2011 Flavour by 80sChiyuld, on Flickr


----------



## serhat

By Jakop

Levent, Istanbul










Maslak, Istanbul


----------



## Sergey_A

*Moscow*











Shanghai











Hong Kong


----------



## Linguine

Awesome shots.....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

Palais de Chaillot & Trocadero by jfew, on Flickr

*London, U.K.*

London - Thames Barrier, Canary Wharf and the O2 by Yen Baet - www.yenbaet.com, on Flickr

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt am Main by AnderAguirre, on Flickr

*Toronto, Canada*
url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_min/6132241117/]







[/url]
Toronto skyline, Canada by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr

*Hong Kong, China*

A Symphony of Lights: The World’s Most Beautiful Skyline Part II. by Tomasito.!, on Flickr

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*

Land City & Seascapes - 13 by Harry'sLENZ, on Flickr

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

Dubai from the Burj Kalifah by migthegreek, on Flickr

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok Skyline by 3B's, on Flickr

*Singapore city, Singapore*

Red Bridge by Str1ke, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Memphis, Tennessee*

Memphis Skyline night 2 by acheronhades, on Flickr

*Shenyang, China*

Edge-of-the-Color-District by Seabass223, on Flickr

*Oslo, Norway*

Oslo by night by CZtheDude, on Flickr

*Abidjan, Cote d'Ivore*

Abidjan by Night by Cedric Favero, on Flickr

*Quito, Ecuador*

El Panecillo, Quito by -Scipio-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Osaka, Japan*

Osaka - Umeda by David O'Hare, on Flickr

*Mexico city, Mexico*

Todo esto que ves es tuyo mi'jo by iken¡s, on Flickr

*Houston, U.S.A.*

HOUSTON SKYLINE AFTER SUNSET WITH WATERFRONT by ll Paralell, on Flickr

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai Pudong Skyline at Night (2011) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Sai Gon chạng vạng | EXPLORED by TònTen, on Flickr


IMG_3704 by Urban Funk, on Flickr

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*

WAIKIKI BEACH BLUE HOUR by boydbrooks999 n Kansas, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

*Brisbane, Australia*


City of Lights by chriskara, on Flickr

City View in Black and White by the-name-was-taken, on Flickr

River Fire 2011 by the-name-was-taken, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

christos-greece, I hope we never run out of cities to display......that shot of houston is unique.

*Wichita, Kansas*

Untitled by glandix, on Flickr


*The Hague, Netherlands*

The Hague city centre by Oxidiser, on Flickr

*Chengdu, China*

Chengdu cityscape by llspritz, on Flickr

*Darwin, Australia*

City Skyline Storm - Darwin NT by StormGirl1, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

Cordoba, Argentina


----------



## architect77

Raleigh, North Carolina USA


----------



## Steven77571

*Barcelona, Spain*

Barcelona desde el Carmel II by Sergi Forns, on Flickr

*Harare, Zimbabwe*

Harare by overlandingafrica, on Flickr

*Taichung, Taiwan*

台中七期 cityscape by night by Thunderbolt_TW, on Flickr

*Orlando, Florida*

Orlando Lake Eola Skyline - Night by girdleyd, on Flickr

*Belo Horozonte, Brazil*

Belo Horizonte by allert, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Corpus Christi, Texas*

Corpus Christi, TX by malaise5, on Flickr


*Recife, Brazil*

Untitled by gstv.amorim, on Flickr

*Tallinn, Estonia*

night by oldmah, on Flickr

*Yokohama, Japan*

yokohama skyline by Tomi produktionz, on Flickr

*Pretoria, South Africa*

KB0_5167 by Konrad Blum, on Flickr

*Darwin, Australia*

City Skyline Storm - Darwin NT by StormGirl1, on Flickr


Keep them coming, everyone!


----------



## doleron

*Jaboatão dos Guararapes / Recife - BRASIL*








*Jaboatão dos Guararapes / Recife - BRASIL*









_light yellow is Jaboatão / light white is Recife_


----------



## gabrielbabb

*MEXICO CITY, MEXICO*





SCROLL>>>>>>>


----------



## Steven77571

*Riga, Latvia*

Riga skyline at night by aigarsbruvelis, on Flickr

*Karachi, Pakistan*

 KArachi @ night! by S_Hazari, on Flickr

*Louisville, Kentucky*

Louisville Skyline by The Pug Father, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

KL Skyline from Apartment Tower by friend_faraway ~, on Flickr

*Hong Kong, China*

Hong Kong Skyline (Night Colour) by Khun_Andymac, on Flickr


ICC, THE PULL OF GRAVITY by xavibarca, on Flickr

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai Bund At Night by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr

*Osaka, Japan*

Osaka Skyline by Jon | lostinpictures.com, on Flickr

*Bangkok, Thailand*

The Bangkok Skyline by Piyush Bedi, on Flickr

*Colombo, Sri Lanka*

Colombo skyline by night - 20100124 - IMG_6023.jpg by Dhammika Heenpella / Images of Sri Lanka, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Ottawa, Ontario*

Ottawa skyline at night by cschoong, on Flickr

*Salvador, Brazil*

Salvador by night by Emma West, on Flickr


*Wuxi, China*

City Skyline and the Grand Canal - Wuxi, China by hahn73, on Flickr


----------



## .D.

very nice, all of them


----------



## guerro28

*Mexico City*



















By mexicanisimo


----------



## Gatis

Riga, Latvia, yearly show of light in November.


----------



## tita01

MY LOVE MANILA BY THE BAY


----------



## tita01

MAKATI


----------



## tita01

Makati Modern


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Istanbul levent and Maslak by Salvator


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Chicago by Krzychu


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Detroit Usa by Kris - Luxenhofer


----------



## Steven77571

*Ankara, Turkey*

At Night by -t-u-n-a-, on Flickr

*Curitiba, Brazil*

Curitiba_IMG_026 by F4C Design, on Flickr

*Amsterdam, Holland*

Amstel Skyline by Nadia & Casey Photography, on Flickr

*Raleigh, North Carolina*

Spring Dusk - Raleigh, North Carolina by Jason Sents, on Flickr

*Nanjing, China*

Nanjing Skyline at Night by eyesradar, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Mississauga, Ontario*

April 2nd, 2010 by Thatgirlsylvia, on Flickr


*Providence, Rhode Island*

Providence Skyline by retrospectfilms, on Flickr

*Sarajevo, Bosnia-Hertzegovina*

Novo Sarajevo by night by robmiller, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

OMG totally awesome!!!!


----------



## skyscraper 500

Santa Fe - Mexico 



Adamo Dlacroix said:


> el skyline de santa fe a todo su esplendor......
> 
> sumamente bello!!!


Reforma - Mexico



christos-greece said:


> Atardecer en la Ciudad de Mexico by altmmar89, on Flickr




:cheers:


----------



## marshol

Oslo, Norway:









Picture by JD the Photog










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tkham/6167698584/sizes/l/in/photostream/









[/QUOTE]


----------



## tikiturf

*Paris - La Défense* :










>>>>> Scroll.


----------



## Steven77571

*Hartford, Connecticut*

Hartford Skyline by sanpani, on Flickr

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*

Guayaquil, Ecuador by JuanoImages, on Flickr

*Essen, Germany*

Essener Skyline by as-fotowelt.de, on Flickr

*Nanning, China*

Nanning Skyline ( part of it anyway ) by lanchongzi, on Flickr

*Lagos, Nigeria*

Lagos by night by Rob @ Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

great night skyline pics....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

la def de nuit by Pa_Le, on Flickr


Fedup Photography by FedUp Photography, on Flickr


Eiffel vs CNIT by FredShoot's, on Flickr

*London, U.K.*

London skyline by Multiple fragments of tissue, on Flickr


Week 37 - Mix by morganthecat, on Flickr

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt am Main by AnderAguirre, on Flickr


FRANKFURT SKYLINE by Andrea Votta, on Flickr

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai night skyline by davidmontse, on Flickr


Pudong @ night by Robert S. Donovan, on Flickr

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

Dubai Skyline by cliffwinston, on Flickr


Downtown Dubai Skyline by Graham Stirling, on Flickr


Dubai skyline at night by AninhadaBest, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Niagara Falls, Ontario*

Niagara Falls Skyline by logger97, on Flickr


*Albany, New York*

Albany, NY by lookseeseen, on Flickr

*Guatemala City, Guatemala*

Zona Viva at night by magnusfranklin, on Flickr



*Rosario, Argentina*

Las luces de la ciudad by pablodf, on Flickr


----------



## mochaholic

Perth, Western Australia


Perth_City_Skyline by tam3rd, on Flickr


----------



## dexter26

post # 675 (thread post number) by christos-greece had some truly amazing night shots from some of the worlds greatest skyline cities, nice kay:


----------



## royal rose1

Steven77571 said:


> *Ankara, Turkey*
> 
> At Night by -t-u-n-a-, on Flickr
> 
> *Curitiba, Brazil*
> 
> Curitiba_IMG_026 by F4C Design, on Flickr
> 
> *Amsterdam, Holland*
> 
> Amstel Skyline by Nadia & Casey Photography, on Flickr
> 
> *Raleigh, North Carolina*
> 
> Spring Dusk - Raleigh, North Carolina by Jason Sents, on Flickr
> 
> *Nanjing, China*
> 
> Nanjing Skyline at Night by eyesradar, on Flickr



How the heck did Raleigh get in here? Haha I live in Raleigh! We have such an underwhelming skyline and you made it look pretty good! Touche! I still want to leave this place though haha


----------



## Steven77571

*Boise, Idaho*

Boise Skyline at night, with Holiday Lights and Snow by Kevin Rank, on Flickr

*Incheon, South Korea*

110903_songdo_006 by SJ.Kim, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

stunning skyline pic from Boise, Idaho....:cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*


nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur by LC a.k.a smokey, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/khairul_shahar/5985522451/
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur, Blue Hour by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr






guy4versa said:


>


----------



## Joseph85

Buenos Aires


*La Reina del Plata por Agustín Faggiano, en Flickr*


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai*

By *Mori* from www.gaoloumi.com








[/QUOTE]


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen, China*

From www.gaoloumi.com





















HKG said:


> Shenzhen night view November 2011
> http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/1/20_6314.html





HKG said:


> Overlooking Shenzhen from the Wutong Mountain
> Wutong mountain 梧桐山
> http://www.szcpost.com/2009/03/shenzhen-wutong-mountains.html
> 
> 
> Shenzhen night view, August 2011.
> http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/539/5399272.html


----------



## MR. Bacon

A realy small skyline compared to ^^ hahaha

The Hague, The Netherlands this summer.. By me



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ericcando

^^ small but... totally beautiful ... i like it :cheers:


----------



## Hindustani

*Mumbai - INDIA*



deekshith said:


> SOURCE
> Scroll to see it in its full glory --------->





deekshith said:


> Marine Drive, Mumbai by kshitij.jayakar, on Flickr





deekshith said:


> Mumbai Skyline by Abhishek_Parashar, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Dubai Marina









Downtown Dubai


----------



## gabrielbabb

Not as impressive as Asian ones but here are some Latinamerican Cities, *all of them from the latinamerican thread of Night skylines (from imagenesaereasdemexico.com and some taken from the members) and form panoramio*

*MEXICO CITY*
































*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*























*SAO PAULO, BRAZIL*












*MONTERREY, MEXICO*












*GUADALAJARA, MEXICO*


----------



## ilivebacolod

*Makati Central Business District, Manila, Philippines*



Apex101 said:


> Makati by justbry16, on Flickr


^^

:cheers:


----------



## Steven77571

*Tacoma, Washington State*

Tacoma waterway by northtacoma, on Flickr

*Hamburg, Germany*

Hafencity Skyline by groove64, on Flickr

*Chengdu, China*

Chengdu cityscape by llspritz, on Flickr


----------



## Jennifer360

*Kamloops at Night*

Here is a 360° panorama of my hometown at night. 

Kamloops at Night


----------



## agliati2005

Shanghai is really impresive!


----------



## IanNunes

Belém - Brazil


----------



## hater

Baku by Александр46


----------



## hater

by xronika.az


----------



## hater

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mehmeto...n/photostream/


----------



## hater

by user Jiraya92


----------



## albertobusy

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## albertobusy

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

France - Paris 75008 by Thierry B, on Flickr


Pont de Neuilly by Bernard l Hermite, on Flickr

*London, U.K.*

Canary23 by FreePhotoResources, on Flickr


London Skyline Night by Pyrofer, on Flickr

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Untitled by iamhydrogen, on Flickr


United Snapshots of America: Day 8 by derboti, on Flickr

*Shanghai, China*

The Bund by Dave Morrow's Custom Creations, on Flickr

*Toronto, Canada*

Toronto Skyline at Night by Kraguljac, on Flickr


Diamond in the Rough by Subjective Art, on Flickr

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*

Kuwait City Skyline Sunset by © Saleh AlRashaid / www.Salehphotography.net, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur at Night by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLCC NIGHT VIEW by ToySoldier Photography
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur, Blue Hour by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr





Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> View of KL Skyline from PPR Jelatek by Nadly Aizat, on Flickr


----------



## up_mc

*Makati City
Metro Manila*​


----------



## khoojyh

Still HK and NYC night skyline are the best.


----------



## junstein

manila Philippines


----------



## crskyline

The Kuala Lumpur skyline is great.


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

*Jakarta*


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*

Night Fog - 1 by Subjective Art, on Flickr


Algoma Quebecois  by Anil Mohabir, on Flickr


Toronto  by Kamran G, on Flickr

*Berlin, Germany*

Skyline, Berlin by peer runge, on Flickr


Spreelicht / Postkarte by 96dpi, on Flickr


berlin by RICOW.de, on Flickr

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

dubai never sleeps by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


Untitled by SGCampos, on Flickr


Burj Al Arab and Jumeirah Beach Hotel by d90fz8, on Flickr


dubai marina by arkialex08, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Ciudad de México


----------



## j.eduardo

*São Paulo*


----------



## christos-greece

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*

Waikiki Skyline by Mark Payton, on Flickr


Honolulu from Magic Island by Marshall Humble, on Flickr


Punahou Night, Honolulu by Carol How Photography, on Flickr


City Side  by ynop_boy, on Flickr

*Hong Kong, China*

The Peak by klOrklOr, on Flickr


Peak BW 02 by bluetrayne, on Flickr


Hong Kong Skyline by peterderooij, on Flickr


Night Ferry by Final Approach, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub

one from London before the walkie talkie started to sprout


London by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## skytrax

Awesome thread! :cheers:


----------



## megacity30

:drool: wow, all jaw-dropping pics!

what an awesome urban world we live in!

The future is already here... modern urban areas in every part of our world, be it the Americas, Asia, Europe, Africa and Oceania.


----------



## empireofthesun

Manhattan, my favorite and the greatest:


----------



## j.eduardo

*Another of São Paulo*


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Untitled by www.wndlst.com, on Flickr


The city . .  by grantthai, on Flickr


Skyscraper Bangkok downtown top View at Night from top of Thailand  by unseenesan at mahasarakham, on Flickr


Untitled by www.wndlst.com, on Flickr

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

Downtown Skyline of Los Angeles, California by SkylineScenes, on Flickr


Shiny Busy City - Los Angeles, California by magnetic lobster, on Flickr


Los Angeles Skyline Night  by LASouljaCaliRidah, on Flickr


Yamashiro Hollywood CA by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr


----------



## hater

wow, great pictures


----------



## little universe

christos-greece said:


> Yamashiro Hollywood CA by Joshua Gunther, on Flickr


^^

Fantastic View!


----------



## yubnub

Hong Kong

Hong Kong lightshow by barnyz, on Flickr

Hong Kong, night, Two International Finance Centre by barnyz, on Flickr

Hong Kong, night by barnyz, on Flickr

Hong Kong, night by barnyz, on Flickr

Hong Kong, night by barnyz, on Flickr

Hong Kong skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85

San Miguel de Tucumán, Argentina


Rayos por diegary, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine

amazing skyline photos....


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai - Pudong with Ferries by Lao An (Travelling), on Flickr


Shanghai night aerial view by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


Pudong skyline at night,Shanghai by Eason Q, on Flickr


Shanghai Highway by b80399, on Flickr

*Toronto, Canada*

Toronto skyline (night). by AndreFnPhotography, on Flickr


Between the Lines by tomms, on Flickr


Midnight Coward by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


Toronto Skyline at night - as seen from Front Street (east) by GreigStott, on Flickr


The Harbour by Haseef Agha, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

:applause: Christos, those are fantastic shots. 

Here are six more skyline photos, one for each continent, and despite the fact I have shown them before, I tried to find some recent night/dusk shots.

*New York City, New York, United States of America*

The Lights of Manhattan by Tobias Neubert Photography, on Flickr

*Santiago, Chile*

Santiago de Chile. by davepope, on Flickr

*London, England, United Kingdom*

Olympic Cityscape by Mikepaws, on Flickr

*Beijing, People's Republic of China*

Beijing central business district skyline in sunset, China by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr

*Johannesburg, South Africa*

DSC09208.jpg by holtphoto, on Flickr

*Melbourne, Australia*

Melbs by absolutwade, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nontent/4215842235/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/craighudsonphoto/7435014932/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamiemanley/5575434281/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbo31/3978914492/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiascapes/7689949090/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbo31/4914923583/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/noelpombuenaphotograhy/7804839850/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobyharriman/7651543464/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7747577252/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liquidmoonlightcom/6624152967/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Santiago, Chile*

Skyline Nocturno by javier_carras, on Flickr


Skyline Parque by javier_carras, on Flickr


Bicentenario Park at night by make_make, on Flickr


Pano Centro Skyline by javier_carras, on Flickr


Centro Nocturna by javier_carras, on Flickr

*Rotterdam, Holland*

Rotterdam, Willemsbrug @ Night by Leon Mak, on Flickr


Rotterdam skyline at night by Aardewerk, on Flickr


Rotterdam by night by schermpeter42, on Flickr


Rotterdam skyline by Noodll, on Flickr


the swan by edwin van buuringen, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

more San Francisco:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/slingher/5292098687/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobyharriman/6908545522/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergioarmani/4393369811/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crockoh/4704077117/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/godefroy/509036988/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/webgeek_/4082206590/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/khelvan/5115330969/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbo31/5558978783/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luismunoz/3021085303/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barl0w/5844037875/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

Los Angeles by tyfihi, on Flickr


Los_Angeles_Skyline_at_Night by Pi Stewart, on Flickr


I heart L.A.! by Lori_Bucci_Photography, on Flickr


Streaks by ScottM9000, on Flickr


Los_Angeles_Skyline_at_Night by ericzrosen, on Flickr


LA by Hanna Lovinda Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Melbourne, Australia*

Park View by warrenchan, on Flickr


The Shrine of Remembrance by melbournian1, on Flickr


Melbourne, Victoria by Alyx T, on Flickr


Melbourne at night by superhotmelz, on Flickr


Melbourne by Night 1 by D_Bahmann, on Flickr

*Oslo, Norway*

Oslo City by SlumLagune, on Flickr


Oslo by night by Dan A. Nachtnebel, on Flickr


Oslo by night by CZtheDude, on Flickr


Oslo skyline with cranes by JeppeBoLykke, on Flickr


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Moscow:


----------



## christos-greece

*Astana, Kazakhstan*

Astana, Kazakhstan by alex_del_piero_fan, on Flickr


Bayterek by Night by ©haddock(away), on Flickr


Astana Skyline at Night by kirbsmc, on Flickr


Astana at night. by Celiemme, on Flickr

*Istanbul, Turkey*

Bosphorus Bridge and Downtown Istanbul by salmaanster, on Flickr


looking to Europe by Ian Riley, on Flickr


Estambul panorama (night) by jrgcastro, on Flickr


Estambul: Levent desde Büyük Camlica by jrgcastro, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seemoo/5798169452/sizes/o/in/set-72157594453200870/


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm desde Sierra Cortina por Ramón Escudero ( Ramonescu ), en Flickr


Playa de Levante por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


La Ciudad Nunca Duerme por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


Vistas de Benidorm por Vic-Designs, en Flickr


----------



## miami305

PanaManiac said:


> *No way! :shifty:*


Guess the city and below the pic you have CIUDAD DE PANAMA...how is that guessing the city...LOL


----------



## christos-greece

*Miami, U.S.A.*

Miami Skyline by Jessica Veltri Photography, on Flickr


Miami Beach and the Miami Skyline at Night by Chip Glover, on Flickr


Downtown Miami by Midtown Miami Now, on Flickr


Miami Downtown by Misael Reyes, on Flickr


Miami by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr

*Hong Kong, China*

Hong Kong panorama by Dibrova, on Flickr


Hong Kong Skyline by kkeshav_007, on Flickr


The Most Beautiful NIGHT View in the World! by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


Untitled by salmaanster, on Flickr


Untitled by JAhrensy, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

Here are some updated photos of cities I have posted before, but these were taken this year

*Oklahoma City, Oklahoma* 

Oklahoma City Skyline by Pixel Seeker, on Flickr

*Frankfurt, Germany*

FFM - Skyline by cfaobam, on Flickr

*Manama, Bahrain*

Skyline in Manama Bahrain by CSDewitt Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*

Nuevo Centro Financiero de Moscú by paoferma, on Flickr


Moscow city at sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Illuminated Office Business Centre at twilight by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at night. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow cityscape at night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr

*Bogota, Colombia*

from the top by mattjfleet, on Flickr


Bogota Sunset by Greg Benz Photography, on Flickr


Bogotá Centro by JuanDiego*, on Flickr


Bogota by night DSCN0415 by ralph.mrowietz, on Flickr


----------



## Javier

Amazing!!

Truly spectacular images, including some of them taken by me .


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*



Igor L. said:


> The Kyiv Pechersk Lavra (Monastery of the Caves) was founded in the mid-11th century, is one of the most famous and important monasteries in the history of the Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://elektraua.livejournal.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.photoclub.com.ua/
> 
> The architectural complex of Kyiv Pechersk Lavra inimitable in its grandeur and beauty is included in the UNESCO World Heritage List.





Igor L. said:


> http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/





Igor L. said:


> *Madonna's concert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://elektraua.livejournal.com/





Igor L. said:


> http://big-bana-bu.io.ua/album482394





Igor L. said:


> *The left bank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The right bank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/id5332411


...


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore*

Landscape of the Mer-lion and Singapore by anekphoto, on Flickr

Marina Barrage by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:


Stockholm par Globalviewfinder, sur Flickr


Stockholm par Globalviewfinder, sur Flickr


Stockholm par Globalviewfinder, sur Flickr


Stockholm par Globalviewfinder, sur Flickr


Earth hour 2011 par Fredrik Eklöf, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong
By *lam_p* from dcfever :


----------



## Vrooms

dj4life said:


> Stockholm par Globalviewfinder, sur Flickr


Love this pic:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

^ That spot next to Slussen is a great place to photograph the entire Gamla Stan!


----------



## Vrooms

^^Stockholm looks amazing!!Would love to viait one day

*SHANGHAI*

Lujiazui by Lord Shen, on Flickr

Dimmed Moon (Explore 2013-03-05) /月朦胧 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

hkskyline said:


> ^ That spot next to Slussen is a great place to photograph the entire Gamla Stan!


Indeed. More Stockholm:


Gamla Stan - HDR par AbhijeetVardhan, sur Flickr


Stockholm at night par One life together with me and it's magic, sur Flickr


Stockholm by night par Graham PJ Murphy, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greenwood100/8566970136/


----------



## hkskyline

Shenzhen
Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/539/5399272.html


----------



## mobus

*Sydney*


Sydney From North Head by Mark Merton, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline from Bradley's Head at Sunset by Craig Jewell Photography, on Flickr
City Skyline by james everett already exists, on Flickr

Sydney skyline by Notfunnybuddy, on Flickr

Sydney Skyline from North Head by swif2mania, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

_Singapore_


The Singapore Merlion at the Bay por domo nom noms, en Flickr


Esplanade Bridge por domo nom noms, en Flickr


Singapore Skyline and Esplanade Bridge por domo nom noms, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life

More Stockholm:


2011-001366 par Werner Nystrand, sur Flickr


skyline of Stockholm par jujemisa, sur Flickr


Stockholm, Slussen par Svejsare, sur Flickr


----------



## elliot

A slice of the downtown core.











Source: Jason Wilde

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/242/1/8/toronto_skyline_by_jasonwilde-d5d0352.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

*KUALA LUMPUR*

Kuala Lumpur by TheFella, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur from KL Tower by Sarmu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

City Glow by BrianHawkins, on Flickr


Los Angeles Skyline, 1st/Boyle by STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, on Flickr


Downtown Los Angeles at night by V.A.P. Photography, on Flickr


L.A. Electric by TIA International Photography, on Flickr

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt @ night by LauraSchick, on Flickr


Frankfurt City Light by Jens Hoefling, on Flickr


Main_to_Commerz by OlliAR, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by J.P.G. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong 
Source : http://www.jeffreypoonphotography.com


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That's lovely photo of Hong Kong. I allready clicked "like" on it :cheers:


----------



## mobus

empireofthesun said:


> *SYDNEY*
> 
> 
> _MG_4339 by mornnb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _MG_4397 by mornnb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _MG_4405 by mornnb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _MG_4437 by mornnb, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _MG_4423 by mornnb, on Flickr


These are wonderful. :cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fedegregor/8594733346/


----------



## Vrooms

*LONDON*

City of London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

christos-greece said:


> ^^ That's lovely photo of Hong Kong. I allready clicked "like" on it :cheers:


Thanks. The same photographer photographed the skyline from an even more incredible angle :


----------



## Vrooms

*DOHA*

Sparkling Skyline by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

Doha by night by DANIELE 67, on Flickr

Doha Night Skyline by DANIELE 67, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Doha looks so out of this World.


----------



## Vrooms

^^:cheers:

*CHICAGO*

Chicago Winter Chill by Jamie McCaffrey, on Flickr

Hancock South by clarsonx, on Flickr

Baby Blues by benchorizo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:


Cold Gothenburg Night par zapisol, sur Flickr


2011-000674 par Werner Nystrand, sur Flickr


Liseberg by night par hellomeow, sur Flickr


Gothenburg by Night par kobolt, sur Flickr


Viking cityscape par Poik242, sur Flickr


Gothenburg by night par Anders Westman, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Guangzhou
By *迪士尼鼠鼠* from dcfever :


----------



## Joseph85

Buenos Aires
































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/fedegregor/8594733346/


----------



## Kato

Curitiba / Brazil


----------



## Vrooms

*TAIPEI*

Taipei night scene by Sharleen Chao, on Flickr

It's Taipei by spellofiron, on Flickr

Taipei Typhoon Night 台北颱風夜 by olvwu | 莫方, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Lijiang, China
Source : http://www.pbase.com/clifftung/lijiang_2


----------



## Nando_ros

_*Berlin*_









Berlin W I D E S C R E E N por FH | Photography, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life

More *Gothenburg, Sweden*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreastoll/8543857373/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreastoll/8543857373/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreastoll/8543853973/in/set-72157632963238578/


----------



## Vrooms

*TORONTO*

A cold night in Toronto by yyzdslr, on Flickr

Toronto Skyline by sudders17, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai Skyline by jiang1lin, on Flickr


Early 2013 Pudong Skyline at Night by pamhule, on Flickr


AJL March 2013-23 by TheRealAntman, on Flickr


Dimmed Moon (Explore 2013-03-05) /月朦胧 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr

*Seoul, S. Korea*

Gangnam at night, Seoul, South Korea by TieNTi, on Flickr


nightscape by gwnam.2008, on Flickr


Seoul: the last night by Thomas Dreamer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Budapest
Author : http://www.jeffreypoonphotography.com


----------



## Vrooms

*PERTH*

Perth, Western Australia by Bao Loi, on Flickr

Untitled by AJ/OX, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidyuweb/8316131058/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cialowicz/8578447415/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidyuweb/8307761070/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergioarmani/4393369811/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nontent/4215842235/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbdunkscarl/8561586686/sizes/l/in/faves-marq4porsche/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8579749670/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kptripathi/8519728330/sizes/l/in/faves-marq4porsche/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marq4porsche/8573284899/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/khelvan/5115330969/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidyuweb/8310598471/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbdunkscarl/8554896017/sizes/l/in/faves-marq4porsche/


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City, U.S.A.*

New York by Night by AndrewHilton83, on Flickr


Manhattan Night by 10iggie, on Flickr


New York City Skyline at night... by Darshan Karia, on Flickr


New York City by Kevin D. Haley, on Flickr


Manhattan by Mike Orso, on Flickr


----------



## stlim

*Tokyo from Sky Tree*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ When we post flickr photos, we should post them by using the BBcodes or just copy paste the link with the photo. Please edit your post.


----------



## Steven77571

*Dallas, Texas*

dallas skyline at night by MaxxOdd, on Flickr

*Santiago, Chile*

Lights of the Night by Pablo Rogat, on Flickr

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

Vilnius Center by Algirdas Jauniškis, on Flickr

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

AFY_0592ED WEB by a.faizal, on Flickr

*Adelaide, Australia*

SA; Adelaide; by ozehols, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

Mexico City - Reforma Avenue skyline



Dani Blake said:


> *Ciudad de Mèxico*


:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

*DUBAI*

Burj Khalifa view by balph1, on Flickr

The Address by balph1, on Flickr

Downtown Dubai skyline by balph1, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon, Vietnam.*

aap_sgdowntown31_panorama by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

More Stockholm, Sweden:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greenwood100/8566970136/


Stockholm night: Slussen par johanbackstrom, sur Flickr


Magic City Södermalm II par Jens Söderblom, sur Flickr


IMG_0562 par HeliFilm Sweden, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/8327127906/in/photostream/


----------



## Vrooms

*AUCKLAND*

Auckland Skyline by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Vintage City Skyline by YaWo's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm*

bright summer nights FTW! 


2011-001366 par Werner Nystrand, sur Flickr


2011-001659 par Werner Nystrand, sur Flickr


2011-001375 par Werner Nystrand, sur Flickr


Stockholm, Gamla Stan - Kornhamnstorg par nerdmeister23, sur Flickr

normal night


Stockholm, Slussen par Svejsare, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*

Moscow-city by Pavel "KoraxDC" Kazachkov, on Flickr


perspective view to glass high-rise skyscrapers of Moscow city business center at night by RussianEcoFashionWeek, on Flickr


Winter cityscape at sunset. Aerial view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Nuevo Centro Financiero de Moscú by paoferma, on Flickr

*Melbourne, Australia*

Melbourne at night by Pawel Papis Photography, on Flickr


Melbourne at dusk by simcatz13, on Flickr


city1 copy by salv123, on Flickr


Old Melbourne by jonathan sander, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney skyline _MG_3221 by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney skyline _MG_3227 by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney skyline _MG_3235 by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## absalon

Barcelona, Catalonia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laboratoriodeneus/8543362340/sizes/h/


----------



## dj4life

Malmö, Sweden:


mmo_skyline par martinpalsson, sur Flickr


By Night par Stefan Bie, sur Flickr


Turning Torso par Johannes Jansson, sur Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*Shanghai*

Police trails by leniners, on Flickr

Colorful City/彩城 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong
Source : http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore*

Parallel by Scintt, on Flickr

Bright Lights by Scintt, on Flickr

Pizzazzy by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong
By *zardsong* from dcfever :


----------



## Boogie

Poznań, Poland. 









photo by Robert Woźniak 

More of Poznań here.


----------



## Vrooms

*MACAU*

Macau Waterfront at Night by toffiloff, on Flickr

macau by don jarone, on Flickr

Macau & Taipa by harlemdakota, on Flickr


----------



## Vicsbean

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA*









http://rutheh.com/category/pittsburgh-photos/









http://www.vmi.pitt.edu/About_Pittsburgh.html









http://pittsburghskyline.com/content/2006/06/19/lightning-over-pittsburgh/









http://floridaphotomatt.com/2012/05/05/pittsburgh-at-night/


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm* again:

late night in August


L'ora blu di Stoccolma / The blue hour in Stockholm par tummaPh, sur Flickr


2011-001669 par Werner Nystrand, sur Flickr


2011-001665 par Werner Nystrand, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

and even more Stockholm 


Skeppsholmsbron par imagea.org, sur Flickr


Harbour view at dawn par Sir McBjörn, sur Flickr









Source


----------



## dj4life

Dublin, Ireland:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barryocarrollphotography/8139229105/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life

Helsingborg, Sweden:


HELSINGBORG BY NIGHT.. par beata.plochfristedt, sur Flickr


Helsingborg City Hall par __o[ES]__, sur Flickr

_
image hosted on *flickr*_








Helsingborg city by dingobear, on Flickr


Helsingborg par Sanjaaa, sur Flickr


Stortorget, Helsingborg par borevagen, sur Flickr


Saturday night marina par __o[ES]__, sur Flickr


HELSINGBORG par beata.plochfristedt, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Chicago*


Chicago Winter Chill por Jamie McCaffrey, en Flickr


Chicago Skyline por Frank Kehren, en Flickr


looking south por john dusseault, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hong Kong*


Foggy day in Hongkong por : : T O N I : :, en Flickr


----------



## mobus

*Melbourne​*


Comoving future visibility limit by science, on Flickr

Melbourne Night Pano3 by robbienapper, on Flickr

Yarra's Edge marina by J-C-M, on Flickr

Melbourne from the West by beautifulamnesia, on Flickr

Melbourne skyline, last light. by numnuts, on Flickr

IMG_6129 by sid_melb, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Honolulu, Hawaii*

024 by Tonnes Family, on Flickr

*Makati, Philippines*

Makati-skyline, at dusk. by robinsongeoff, on Flickr

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*

Rotterdam Sky line by PvB Fotografie, on Flickr

*Columbus, Ohio*

Columbus Skyline by tlucal, on Flickr


----------



## ssphila

*Jakarta, Indonesia*


CentralPark01 by charisma3an, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

*SYDNEY*​

Sydney from Balls Head by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr

Sydney and the Harbor Bridge by Greg Benz Photography, on Flickr

Mrs Macquarie's Chair by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Gothenburg, Sweden:


Viking cityscape by Poik242, on Flickr


Cityarena by Poik242, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*SAIGON - VIETNAM*​
aap_sgdowntown89n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_saigonxlhanoi_06n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Hai Ba Trung Street by Đăng Duy, on Flickr

New Saigon City By Night by Michaelhuy, on Flickr

IMG_6016 copy by khanhfoto, on Flickr

Saigon_n33 by MAX | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Montreal


Saturday Evening City On The River by Paul Ei, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Sydney! by Darius Darkly, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

*Taipei*


20130506-DSC_7227 by 奇帕特, on Flickr








by joyoyo, on Flickr


汐止大尖山 by alen6705142000, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

*london*


London by Yuri Panferov, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:


The Stockholm Skyline at Night from Skeppsholmsbron par Greg Benz Photography, sur Flickr


8/366 South side at night time par geinography, sur Flickr


IMG_2914 par Akemannen, sur Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

*MIAMI*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maugbiker/8658983333/


----------



## skyscraper03

*Toronto, Canada*


416 Mentality by Jack Landau, on Flickr



crack city by ronnie.yip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Toronto, Canada*

Overcast [Explore] by Kat N.L.M., on Flickr


Toronto City Skyline during last Saturdays night [3684x2448] [OC] by redditpictures, on Flickr


Chinatown Nights by Jack Landau, on Flickr


blue hour at home. by Proletar1at, on Flickr

*Vancouver, Canada*

Downtown Vancouver from Burnaby Mountain by Patrick Lundgren - AirTeamImages, on Flickr


Downtown Vancouver by clarsonx, on Flickr


Rhythm of the Waterfront by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


Vancouver Skyline at Night by Sniper Photo Shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Kuala Lumpur Cityscape at Night by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur City Skyline by JonDoyou, on Flickr


130313_malaysia_015 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr


130313_malaysia_008 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Tokyo, Japan*

Attention Seeker by DILLEmma Photography, on Flickr


Tokyo Station Lights by Suzuki san, on Flickr


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Shinjuku Skyscrapers by hidesax, on Flickr


----------



## Javier

*Santiago, Chile*


Rayo + Skyline por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## tunggp

東京車站的夜晚 shot from marunouchi building by Vincent Sheed, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

City Lights by Steven Olmstead, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Over the Hills. Corona Heights, San Francisco. by Craig Hudson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

As the City Sleeps. San Francisco. CA by Craig Hudson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

The Embarcadero & Bridge. San Francisco, CA by Craig Hudson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Vivid Sydney 2012 - Panorama by ChaD90_, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Athens panorama after sunset by and641, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

City of the angels


Sundown over the City of Angels by Craig Hudson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Seattle skyline at night by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

bay bridge panorama by tedketai, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Reflection of Singapore CBD by Kwanchai_K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Night passion by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr


Bangkok city by anekphoto, on Flickr


Bangkok Aurora by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


Thunder bolt by anekphoto, on Flickr

*Seattle, U.S.A.*

Seattle skyline at night by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


Seattle Skyline from Alki by ChiDuong, on Flickr


Seattle blue! by kennymuz, on Flickr


Seattle at night by il_kap, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:


Gbg-night-3 by J_gbg_sv, on Flickr


Gbg-night-2 par J_gbg_sv, sur Flickr


Gbg-night-1 par J_gbg_sv, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Quite an unseen angle of Stockholm:

--->









http://www.flickr.com/photos/runeluk/8913394827/sizes/h/in/photostream/

--->

The southern part of Stockholm can be seen in the picture (elderly home to the left), some living districts can be seen at the front and in the middle of the picture (also, the fjords of the Baltic sea). Some blocks of the neighbouring Nacka municipality (a part of which lies in the urban area of Stockholm), can be seen on the right side of the picture.


----------



## Hebrewtext

part of Tel Aviv skyline



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://www.tlvspot.com/tel-aviv/wide-angle/night-panorama


----------



## christos-greece

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Night passion by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr


The long way by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr


Bangkok city by anekphoto, on Flickr


bangkok City by kapuk dodds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*

Milan sunset by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


MILANO monte Stella - 3 Dic 2012 by Davide R. II, on Flickr


Milano Porta Nuova by Obliot, on Flickr


Milan sunset by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Shanghai, China *:


Pudong, Shanghai, China by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


Yuyuan Garden, Shanghai, China by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


Yan An Lu Gap Jia, Shanghai, China by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


Pudong, Shanghai, China by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*New York City *- New York - United States :


River of Lights by beanhead4529, on Flickr


Illuminated Skies by beanhead4529, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Jakarta*, Indonesia :


jakarta skyline by pujonugroho, on Flickr


Kuningan City by Abdul Azis (ais), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*




十公里灯光 / the city halo by blackstation, on Flickr



叠嶂 / layers by blackstation, on Flickr



彼岸 / the Bund by blackstation, on Flickr



落幕 / ending by blackstation, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai / 上海*





瞠目 / exclaim by blackstation, on Flickr



坐标 / the city coordinates by blackstation, on Flickr



夜的进行曲 / nocturne by blackstation, on Flickr



上海滩 / Big Shanghai by blackstation, on Flickr



剔透 / transparent by blackstation, on Flickr​


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco and Oakland:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevefrazier/6954204149/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seemoo/5798169452/sizes/o/in/photostream/

San Francisco and the mini-skyline of the suburb of Emeryville:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cialowicz/8578447415/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8382396543/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos from San Francisco


----------



## mobus

Some more of *Sydney*


IMG_3884 Sydney skyline from Balls head by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_3886 Sydney skyline from Balls head by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_3912 by mornnb, on Flickr

IMG_3912 by mornnb, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia



Kuala Lumpur by ishafizan, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong / 香港*

Asia's World City




Hong Kong Panorama by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Kowloon Hong Kong by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Hong Kong Sunset by arjalvaran, on Flickr
​


----------



## JMGA196

*Guatemala City, by Arturo Saravia on Flickr*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Encinal

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great photos from San Francisco


All of those photos are from Oakland


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Melbourne *- Victoria - Australia



Lightning Strike Over Melbourne by Fred.Z., on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Not really a 'skyline'. ^^


----------



## Spurdo

Tokyo


Mt. Fuji & Tokyo by shiroooooooo, on Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

Encinal said:


> All of those photos are from Oakland


Well If you wanna be like that about it...half those shots were actually taken from Berkeley, and the other half were from Oakland. But the pictures are of San Francisco obviously, along with Oakland (the smaller and less influential/less well known "twin city" of SF), and Emeryville (a suburb of both SF and Oakland), and to many people not from the Bay Area, it's understandably all known as just "San Francisco". It's all part of the same "_San Francisco_ Bay Area" metropolitan area, plus SF is the original big city, the most well-known one, the largest economic center, etc...Bay Area residents can be pretty provincial about arbitrary city limits, but when it comes to the bigger picture, SF is obviously the primary city of the Bay Area, so it makes sense for non-Bay Area residents to often refer to the area simply as "San Francisco" (though Bay Area residents usually do that too if they're travelling somewhere where people only know of SF). Oakland and San Jose are also main cities, but are a step below SF in terms of influence, recognition, and economic power.

And In many other places, cities as close as SF and Oakland would be under the same city limits, which was actually proposed for SF a long time ago (under a borough system similar to NYC), but it never happened and SF and Oakland stayed separate.

:cheers:

More SF:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6845405317/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exxonvaldez/4907008084/sizes/l









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exxonvaldez/2276891144/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exxonvaldez/2292720509/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidbush/5329255795/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/csaulit/5217413073/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## skyscraper 500

*Mexico City
*



miguelpapy22 said:


> *D.F*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani Blake





niztnanot said:


> Una de anoche


*Santa Fe Financial Area in Mexico City*



SkyscrapercityMexico said:


> Buena toma de la zona de Santa Fe...


----------



## Spurdo

New York City Skyline and Long Island City Rooftops by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Minneapolis, USA


summer storm by Kevin-Horn, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne from Eureka Skydeck 2013-06-22 (IMG_7218) by ajhaysom, on Flickr​


----------



## Spurdo

Kuala Lumpur


Kuala Lumpur Petronas Twin Tower in Vertorama HDR by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


----------



## bozenBDJ

Balikpapan - East Kalimantan - Indonesia



Balikpapan Coast by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Neungz

IMG_3492 by 三层游泳圈, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7795258316/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hahaham8/9071231572/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hahaham8/9069019885/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/minthu/8763148969/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drflint/8793856021/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## bozenBDJ

Hong Kong :drool: :


Hong Kong Sunset by yatlee, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:









http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Good-Morning-72488616


----------



## NYCrulz

*BROOKLYN, NYC*

 Tony Shi 









*
LOWER MANHATTAN, NYC*

 Teffer


----------



## tunggp

HK night


Hong Kong night 2013 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


My first SOL of 2013 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Asian tiger city


Better thunder by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Thunder by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Vancouver at night :cheers:


Vancouver Skyline by Stephen Ball Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

lovely images. :cheers:


----------



## tunggp

Vancouver fireworks show 2013


Vancouver Fireworks Show by Stephen Ball Photography, on Flickr


Fireworks Finale by Stephen Ball Photography, on Flickr


Vancouver Palm Trees by Stephen Ball Photography, on Flickr


Canada Day by Stephen Ball Photography, on Flickr


Canada Day Light Show by Stephen Ball Photography, on Flickr


Canada Day Fireworks by Stephen Ball Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Stockholm, Sweden:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anders_tillgren/9249188311/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anders_tillgren/9251975468/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anders_tillgren/9251972094/in/photostream/


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Guangzhou*, Guandong Province, P.R. China


珠江新城内透panorama by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_3980 by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_3974 by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Gothenburg, Sweden:


Röda Sten-2 by Johan A M, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Shanghai*, P.R. China :



The Bund by Lord Shen, on Flickr


The Bund by Lord Shen, on Flickr


The Bund by Lord Shen, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Chicago*, Illinois, United States


Skyline From Museum Campus by clarsonx, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

--->









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grolschmg/9259420609/in/set-72157634281249569/


----------



## Nando_ros

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Buenos Aires desde la legislatura - Buenos Aires from the City Council building por celta4, en Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maugbiker/8658983333/


----------



## mobus

*SYDNEY*


Sydney Harbour Sunset 01 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 03 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 04 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 02 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 07 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 07 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 08 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## rftreyes

*Paris, France, from Bar La Vue in the old Concorde Lafayette*

*Bar La Vue Paris, France*


----------



## Nando_ros

Very nice pictures !!


----------



## Nando_ros

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Tower / Marunouchi Skyline por Sandro Bisaro, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hamburg*


Hamburg por Thomas Koehler, en Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: MANCHESTER / UNITED KINGDOM ::.*


Manchester City at night by Manchesterfire, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Shanghai*, P.R. China :


Shanghai Cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Bangkok*, Thailand :


Bangkok by Stephen Walford Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Kuala Lumpur*, Malaysia :


Kuala Lumpur by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Taipei, Taiwan*


Sunset of Taipei (中華加油!) [Explore] por aelx911, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

LA Skyline by Javier de la Torre García, on Flickr


Shimmer & Dazzle by Marqeye, on Flickr


Los angeles by PICITY, on Flickr


DSC_9426 by Fahad Moin, on Flickr

*Benidorm, Spain*

Skyline by rfjbikini, on Flickr


Candles of love. by laluzdivinadetusojos, on Flickr


Benidorm de noche (Alicante-Costa Blanca) by jrgcastro, on Flickr


Benidorm @ night by davidpc_, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/celta4/9392891386/


----------



## christos-greece

*Macau, China*

澳門不夜城 Macau, the City that Never Sleeps by olvwu | 莫方, on Flickr


Macau at night 2 by Dino Agues, on Flickr


City of (broken) dreams by H.Y. Photography, on Flickr


Macao 澳門 - Skyline and Cityscape 城市景觀 by SKHO , on Flickr


IMG_9710 by harlemdakota, on Flickr

*Barcelona, Spain*

Barcelona_night_01 by Mundo Anscarius -Óscar Buetas-, on Flickr


barcelona al atardecer by Alepho, on Flickr


Barcelona at night by NeusAnna, on Flickr


Barcelona at night by Grey Pistachio, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*New York City*, the United States



Manhattan by jpnuwat, on Flickr


Empire State Building: Rainbow Colors by KP Tripathi, on Flickr


NYC Manhattan skyline at night - Top of the Rock by Ant1_G, on Flickr


New York City Skyline Midtown with Empire State Building View at Twilight from Weehawkin, NJ P2 of 2) by takegoro, on Flickr


Central Park & Upper Manhattan by griffpics.com, on Flickr


Panorama of NY from Top of The Rock by Gianluca Neri, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:


Gothenburg By Night by Peddans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai Skyline by Night by Martin Gordon, on Flickr


Shanghai Pudong Night view by zhuweiyi49, on Flickr


Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr


City Rhythm (44) /都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Pudong skyline at night by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr

*Busan, South Korea*

Haeundae Beach by tonerbaloner, on Flickr


Busan At Night by damiengabrielson.com, on Flickr


Busan At Night by damiengabrielson.com, on Flickr


Canal by DavidGuenther, on Flickr


RSDigby_1516 by Poetprince, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Hong Kong*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visionnewmedia/9458112448/


----------



## abrandao

*São Paulo, Brazil*


Brazil: At Edificio Italia por ovofrito, no Flickr










Henrique Peretti



El resultado del crepúsculo by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## abrandao

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









KAZAN RESIDENT










Okayyou


----------



## dj4life

*Sydney, Australia*:


Be The First: A Winter Swim? by Brendan Goodger, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

poor hong kong because with every tall buildings under construction in shenzhen and shanghai, HK will be now a village.
no more skyscrapers planned for HK......and shanghai has now 10 time more taller scrapers.HK is definitely out and rotten.


----------



## abrandao

*SÃO PAULO, BRAZIL*


----------



## abrandao

*São Paulo, Brazil*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hong Kong, China*


The Island - HK por Rob-Shanghai, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Eriksberg, Gothenburg, Sweden*:


Evening par Peter Nystroem, sur Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Shanghai*, P. R. China


Puxi and Pudong by hugociss, on Flickr


Hongkou Football Stadium by hugociss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*

Seattle at night by susancal, on Flickr


Seattle_Skyline_Across_Elliott_Bay_At_Night by S E Brendel, on Flickr


Seattle Sky by Archie*s Doodle, on Flickr


Seattle skyline at night by Marc van der Chijs, on Flickr

*Vancouver, Canada*

Vancouver at Night by Patrick Lundgren - AirTeamImages, on Flickr


Untitled by Juan Rostworowski, on Flickr


Granville Street Bridge Blue Hour Panorama by Patrick Lundgren - AirTeamImages, on Flickr


Coal Harbour Reflections by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm*:


Ambulance! by Mark Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Delete: double post.


----------



## Nando_ros

*Shanghai, China*


city colours - Shanghai por Rob-Shanghai, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ackamann/9330373336/


----------



## christos-greece

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Chicago Panorama 03 by Cycle the Ghost Round, on Flickr


Chicago Night by zandnaz, on Flickr


Chicago Night Sky 1 by Kat.Shanahan, on Flickr


Skyline from the old seawall at Fullerton Avenue by Kevin Dickert, on Flickr

*Hong Kong, China*

HK skyline at night by Oorijin, on Flickr


Skyline and Victoria Harbor at Night, Hong Kong by pgmark1, on Flickr


Hong Kong Night by Scott Man Si Nok, on Flickr


Hong Kong by jpnuwat, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Tokyo, Japan*


Attention Seeker por DILLEmma Photography, en Flickr


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidyuweb/8316131058/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/craighudsonphoto/9436879067/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maverick0516/9692215506/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angmarie3/6991529580/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/parksdh/9698410206/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergioarmani/4393369811/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8656373842/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aon/8983457519/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbo31/5807409692/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobyharriman/9202671657/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nontent/4215842235/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8579749670/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbdunkscarl/8561586686/sizes/l/in/faves-marq4porsche/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobyharriman/9213495971/


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

*Makati City, Metro Manila, Philippines*

*Photo by:* *Rolen Facundo*


----------



## christos-greece

*New York City, U.S.A.*

Tribute in Light by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan by JHeisler, on Flickr


Lower Manhattan by JHeisler, on Flickr


2013-09-10 TRIBUTE IN LIGHT-8 by Imaginoor Photography, on Flickr


Red sky at night, photographer's delight by LermanPhoto, on Flickr


NYC - Aug 2013-811 by fabfotophotography, on Flickr


NYC - Aug 2013-814 by fabfotophotography, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*New York City, USA*


I get to live here por thetzar, en Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


Summer City Lights by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## Xtreminal

Baku Skyline by my student Eolanta Ray


----------



## dj4life

Not exactly skyline, but some nice night time pictures of Jönköping city in Sweden:


Holding hands by Niklas Börsting, on Flickr


Vättern by night by Gustav Lindqvist, on Flickr


Piren i Jönköping by Gustav Lindqvist, on Flickr


Floating ice under Bymarken par booka17, sur Flickr


Is över Munksjön by Gustav Lindqvist, on Flickr

The lights of the Jönköping-Huskvarna agglomerate are reflected by the waters of the large lake Vättern.


----------



## christos-greece

*Boston, U.S.A.*

Boston Skyline by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


Cinematic Skyline by Mike Cialowicz, on Flickr


Moon over Boston. by JM Lobert, on Flickr


Boston Before Dawn by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


Boston Behind Fountains by Eric Kilby, on Flickr

*London, U.K.*

Skyline of the City and the Tower, in London by lathuy, on Flickr


River Thames by Chris_Woodford, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Skyline by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


City of London by John Quintero, on Flickr


Don't pick on the little Guy by Me.Two, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*New York City*, the United States


Friday Night Light in NYC by Mambo'Dan, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*Singapore*









http://zyalt.livejournal.com/550631.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

*Hong Kong*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/william...n/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Calgary, Canada*

Calgary by twaytuck, on Flickr


Calgary Skyline at night by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


Calgary Skyline-738301 by glennrossimages, on Flickr


Calgary Flood Night by An ex-Hutterite's Life . Kelly Hofer, on Flickr

*Doha, Qatar*

Doha Skyline by saninh, on Flickr


Awesome shot by Ahmed Nehro, on Flickr


Doha skyline by viaggionelmondo, on Flickr


Doha Night Skyline Agfa Record III by Doha Sam, on Flickr


----------



## nikoooo

*Buenos Aires - Argentina*


----------



## Neungz

>> scroll>>>>

View of BKK by Weerakarn, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz

This is Bangkok by Weerakarn, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Panorama from Yahiro by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

*Sydney*










The City of Sydney from Gore Hill by john cowper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Shanghai, China*

Pearl by Brady Fang, on Flickr


Shanghai - Image 239 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


Shanghai - Image 240 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


Huge overpass in the center of Shanghai by Alex Cherkasov, on Flickr


lujiazui bang by matteroffact, on Flickr

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*

Philadelphia Skyline at night by gws716, on Flickr


Over Seger Park by phillytrax, on Flickr


Philly nightscape by pdobrow70, on Flickr


Eakins Oval, Philadelphia, Pa by jdigit3l, on Flickr


Philadelphia Skyline. by cmedek, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm*:


Sunset over Stockholm by BerkerCELIK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

KL Skyline by Marian Malaquin, on Flickr


The Towers by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur, View From Top by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur Skyline at Night by Tuah Roslan, on Flickr

*Miami, U.S.A.*

Skyline Miami - November 2012 by ticoutouc, on Flickr


Skyline Miami - 2012 by ticoutouc, on Flickr


Downtown Miami Skyline by camilo9292, on Flickr


Miami Skyline at Night by DDMITR, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

The not-so-pretty part of Stockholm during night:


----------



## mobus

*SYDNEY​*


Sydney_Harbour-1 by Sajid Ahmad, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus

*Melbourne*


DSCF2099 by Gary Krygsman, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus

*Sydney*


Sydney skyline view from Balmain by goranhas, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_SAIGON / HCMC - VIETNAM_

Q1_dem by Brandon Nguyễn, on Flickr

Nguyễn Huệ Street by An Nguyen Anh, on Flickr

saigon by night by MAX | 0917243733, on Flickr








Source








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/10515692886/sizes/o/in/faves-denjiro-san/

HO CHI MINH city 2103 by LêPhúc I 0919605403, on Flickr


----------



## inefekt

**sorry for the scroll**


Tokyo Night Cityscape by inefekt69, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

*Auckland*


----------



## mobus

*SYDNEY*


Sydney harbour from Watsons Bay by Ruggero Tomasino, on Flickr​


----------



## dj4life

*Toronto, Canada*:


toronto at night by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Moscow, Russia:

Even more *Moscow*..


IMG_7726 by Howlander, on Flickr


IMG_7715 by Howlander, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*São Paulo*


SKY LINE SAO PAULO PONTE ESTAIADA por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI 762 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI1234 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI1768 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

*Seattle, USA*









Source


----------



## Alejo_paisa

*M E D E L L Í N*
C O L O M B I A


Medellín se transforma para la vida por alcaldiademed, en Flickr


Medellín por Dual Time, en Flickr


Medellín por Dual Time, en Flickr


Medellín por Dual Time, en Flickr​


----------



## Denjiro

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Panorama Sunset by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*NYC*


The Light Sabre by Riccardo Maria Mantero, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon, Vietnam*


Cầu Sài Gòn 2 by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Cidade Maravilhosa (Marvelous City) by riceimaging, on Flickr


Christ the Redeemer bright over Rio de Janeiro at night by matthewzumwalt, on Flickr


Ipanema by night by Energético, on Flickr


Rio De Janeiro, Brasil by anamercieca, on Flickr


Skyline by Lumacafi, on Flickr


Barra da Tijuca Skyline by erikogan, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Jakarta*, Indonesia



Kuningan, Jakarta Before Night Fall - IMG_9830 by franciscus nanang triana, on Flickr


Kuningan, Jakarta Before Night Fall - IMG_9832 by franciscus nanang triana, on Flickr


Plasa Semanggi - DSCF9073 by franciscus nanang triana, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

Untitled by d3sign, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

*Melbourne*


City skyline, Melbourne by panoramic74, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus

*Auckland, New Zealand*


Mt Eden at night by timmelm, on Flickr​


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









BY NAIMFADIL



UjaiDidida said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=532257930138920&set=o.185890584781484&type=1&theater
> 
> one night in Kuala Lumpur part 1 by zamrus jadid, on Flickr
> Photo By Nur Ismail Photography


----------



## Nando_ros

*Chicago*


Winter @ Fullerton Beach por nicksinnott1, en Flickr


----------



## melrocks50

*SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA*


Sydney night by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


Sydney at night by 2careless, on Flickr


Sydney at night by canbalci, on Flickr


Sydney: Home by Tony Irving, on Flickr


Sydney by night by Daniel Engerer, on Flickr


Sydney Skyline at Night by Ben Grubb, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









http://flic.kr/p/jNCrhK


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand​*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/11271538114/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/11102967996/


----------



## Denjiro

London


IMG_8312small by shurst2011, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

*Gold Coast, Australia*


coastal sunset by ngairenaran, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Melbourne*, Victoria, Australia


untitled shoot-5866.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Seattle, U.S.A.*

Seattle at night by susancal, on Flickr


Seattle Sky by Archie*s Doodle, on Flickr


Seattle skyline at night by Marc van der Chijs, on Flickr

*Hong Kong, China*

HK skyline at night by Oorijin, on Flickr


Skyline and Victoria Harbor at Night, Hong Kong by pgmark1, on Flickr


Hong Kong Night by Scott Man Si Nok, on Flickr


Hong Kong by jpnuwat, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

*Melbourne​*


Full Moon rising from Williamstown by Trek1701, on Flickr

Melbourne Australia by hayasikenta (kenta), on Flickr​


----------



## QuantumX

*MIAMI*

*www.grossmanphoto.com
*



























*marcoserna.com*


----------



## Metufer

*Winnipeg*

Hello guys, i'd like to share some skyline of the beautiful city of Winnipeg, Canada, although small and not populated by supertalls, still pretty, i hope you like it!!









As seen from The Forks Parkade









Saint Boniface view









The Forks view









CMHR at the foreground









360 Main St and MTS Place Main









The corner of Graham and Donald


----------



## mobus

*Melbourne​*

​


----------



## Steven77571

Two C cities

*Chongquing, China*

L1001802 by sjef robroek, on Flickr

*Cincinnati, Ohio*
Downtown Cincinnati, as seen at night from the hills of Covington by aaron.davidson, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

Houston, Texas, United States of America









Houston Skyline Dusk by jmonroy1973, on Flickr




Galleria Area At Sunset by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

Keep posting, everyone


----------



## City_of_Fury

Buenos Aires
Argentina


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/naimfadil/14202495433


----------



## mobus

*Melbourne*

Docklands at night by b.f photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros

*Pittsburgh, USA*


Pittsburgh Skyline Night por racing5k, en Flickr


----------



## SAE United

*Yaroslavl, Russia*



















source


----------



## seaniscoming

*BUSAN*



Flickr에서 KimGOON_Photo님의 Kim GooN20131213_MG_0118-편집


Flickr에서 BiMim님의 Haeundae Beach at night (해운대 해수욕장)


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Marine City!

picture by nzeozzang









http://nzeozzang.com


----------



## mobus

Melbourne

City of Melbourne & Yarra River by Bor Geh, on Flickr
Evening view. by Photography by Darren R, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by PaulReiffer


----------



## mobus

Sydney


----------



## mobus

*Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia*

Surfers Paradise late afternoon from Southport by Ralph Green, on Flickr
Sunset over Surfers Paradise by v.pisapati, on Flickr
Gold Coast Skyline by Mike:R, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros

*New York*


New York por Nino Vrana, en Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Bangkok










Grand palace at twilight in Bangkok by anekphoto, on Flickr










Ananta Samakhom Throne Hall by Boszanova_EK, on Flickr










Rama VIII Bridge by anekphoto, on Flickr










Bhumibol Bridge in Thailand top view at night by khongkitwiriyachan, on Flickr










360 Rooftop Bar (Outside) by Dave_O1, on Flickr










Bangkok night view by aoff-Bunwit, on Flickr










Bangkok cityscape. Bangkok night view in the business district. at dusk. by ake1150sb, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

ECB Frankfurt by True_Bavarian, on Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt III by PhotoArt Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

Chennai, India

Chennai viewed from Puthupakkam by VinTN, on Flickr

Hiranandhani by VinTN, on Flickr

Hiranandhani by VinTN, on Flickr

TVH and Hiranandhani by VinTN, on Flickr

Raintree Annasalai by VinTN, on Flickr

Chennai metro at Kathipara by VinTN, on Flickr

PMC and RMZ by VinTN, on Flickr

DLF by VinTN, on Flickr

Hyatt by VinTN, on Flickr

Chennai viewed from Puthupakkam by VinTN, on Flickr

Chennai viewed from Puthupakkam by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Chicago*


Chicago Skyline from Navy Pier by kinchloe, en Flickr


Chicago Skyline - [Explored] by kinchloe, en Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5832/21666104030_3e9aefd7ec_b.jpg


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

bozenBDJ said:


> Hong Kong - China
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Hour at Jardines Lookout by bennychun, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Victoria Harbour from Jardines Lookout, HK by bennychun, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hong Kong Skyline by bennychun, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hong Kong at Dusk by bennychun, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hong Kong at Dusk by bennychun, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hong Kong by bennychun, on Flickr


OMG these pictures!


----------



## Labtec

bozenBDJ said:


> Hong Kong - China
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Hour at Jardines Lookout by bennychun, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Victoria Harbour from Jardines Lookout, HK by bennychun, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hong Kong Skyline by bennychun, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hong Kong at Dusk by bennychun, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hong Kong at Dusk by bennychun, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Hong Kong by bennychun, on Flickr


Hong Kong is a beast.


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

*Houston*

Uptown








https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3719/19271623609_4253d1f0b8_h.jpg

Downtown








https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8444/7834715840_68658f1ae0_h.jpg
















https://farm1.staticflickr.com/385/19271602009_5b735c977d_k.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by grey chow


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Macau*










Macau the Las Vegas of China [1910x1000] by Danny Rose, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Calgary, Alberta*

The city of Calgary at night from crescent heights by Thank you for visiting my page, on Flickr

*Moscow, Russia*

200613_3402 by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Gold coast*










IMG_9812-2 by VH-JTB, on Flickr










IMG_9810-2 by VH-JTB, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Mumbai, India*
Mumbai City In Night by Bhushan, on Flickr

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm.Skyline by Fernando, on Flickr

*Halifax, Canada*
Halifax Skyline at Night by Pat O'Malley, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



























BY Vasyl


----------



## Klugermann

*SANTIAGO, Chile*

Skyline Parque Bicentenario Vitacura by Andrés, en Flickr

Santiago, Chile by renatopessanha, on Flickr


Santiago de Chile by Ricardo Girardi, en Flickr

Lights - Santiago, Chile. by Mauricio Narea, en Flickr

Santiago oriente, torre Costanera Center y proyecto Titanium - Chile by Javo Alfaro., en Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


La Defense by Antoni Figueras, sur Flickr


La Défense aux tons d'automne by stanzy stanzy, sur Flickr


Paris & La Défense by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/16049492646/


Opéra Garnier & La Défense by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## santiaguinosky

belle paris


----------



## PinPeat

Phnom Penh City, Cambodia

Phnom Penh Skyline by yksong, on Flickr

Veterans Day Fireworks 2015 over the Tonle Sap in Phnom Penh. #TheAppWhisperer #GoodRadShot #Fhotoroom #PicHitMe #eyeem #eyewm_o #menchfeature #Photography #nban #nbanFamily #PixelPanda #visitorg #aop_lab #NatGeo #NatGeoTravel #NatGeoYourShot #Cambodia #P by Jerome Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Guangzhou, China*
canton skyline by lok, on Flickr


*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Puerto Madero Blue Hour by Graciela Pierre, on Flickr


*Adelaide, Australia*
Adelaide by Sam Gao, on Flickr



*Charlotte, North Carolina*
Charlotte skyline by James Willamor, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

The stars at night are big and bright, deep in the heart of Texas.......and so are the skylines!


*Houston, Texas*
Houston Skyline Blue Hour Panorama v2 by Jim Drought III, on Flickr

*Dallas, Texas*
Dallas Skyline by Ron Doke, on Flickr

*San Antonio, Texas*
Skyline of the city of San Antonio, Texas by Brian Moran, on Flickr

*Austin, Texas*
Austin Skyline by Danny Shrode, on Flickr

*Fort Worth, Texas*
Fort Worth at Dusk by Jonathan Hollett, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City


----------



## Steven77571

*Penang, Malaysia*
Untitled by Michael Chee, on Flickr

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Atasehir View by Dave Mitchell, on Flickr

*Madrid, Spain*
City Night by DAVID MELCHOR DIAZ, on Flickr

*Baltimore, Maryland*
Moon, Blure Hour and Baltimore Downtown by dpbirds, on Flickr

*Louisville, Kentucky*
Louisville Skyline by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA

*Bundaran HI* (HI Roundabout)








(Source : pixoto)


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Lim


----------



## Afro Circus

*Nairobi - Kenya*​








https://www.instagram.com/mwauraken/








https://www.instagram.com/the_mentalyst/








https://www.instagram.com/tintseh/








https://www.instagram.com/namuks/

All courtesy of Kenyan_yungin


----------



## Afro Circus

*Mombasa - Kenya*​








By JustWatch


----------



## Steven77571

*Wuhan, China*
西北湖CBD by lok, on Flickr

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago Nocturno by Marcelo Reyes, on Flickr

*Kansas City, Missouri*
Kansas City Skyline - Red by Jonathan Tasler, on Flickr


----------



## Geoquip

Port of Spain Trinidad.










Courtesy A.Best.





































Courtesy W.Reyes.


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA


Jakarta Cityscape Epic Sunset by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


Sudirman Central Business District (SBCD) Jakarta by Abdul Azis, on Flickr









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...977.1073741900.100002562523428&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...55691957.1073741843.1620845275&type=3&theater


the blue hour by siswanto_p, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

SURABAYA Indonesia


free image uploading


screen shot on pc

All pictures are originally posted by Wing Wing in various threads of SSC


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo 

by Barak Brinker /Facebook


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

- edit: dmca


----------



## Dito Roso

SURABAYA 









Photo : Vincentius Nono


source : https://www.instagram.com/robertho_p/


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Taipei










大漢溪藍調夜影寬景 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

- edit


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Credits, sources of the photo?


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Ho Chi Minh City,Vietnam*

Untitled by Phuc Dinh, on Flickr

Untitled by Phuc Dinh, on Flickr


----------



## MaxVoyager

Kuala Lumpur at night





Singapore at Night





Night streets of Makkah during the Hajj


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm*:









Source


----------



## MaxVoyager

Dubai at night. View from the plane





Kuala Lumpur at night





Singapore at Night


----------



## Javier

HDR Crepúsculo Parque Almagro by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## Javier

Incendio Forestal 
A wildfire near the surroundings of the urban tissue of Santiago.


Incendio!! by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo


----------



## MaxVoyager

Pattaya at night





Dubai at night. View from the plane





Dubai Creek at night





Kuala Lumpur at night





Singapore at Night


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Montreal










Montreal Cityscape 2016 by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2

*Zürich*



















_http://www.helvetiabynight.com_


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


"The intersections to the city" by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr









by Sam


----------



## suburbansky

So, this not your average "skyline at night" picture... It's a sofa cushion I've had for some years now. Until recently, I used to be under the assumption that it showed a US city - I remember buying this from USA themed special display a departement store had some time ago, together with another cushion from the same collection which definitely shows the Brooklyn Bridge in New York.

However, I have no idea which buildings or which city this particular cushion bears - might not even be in the US. Any help?


----------



## Javier

PANORAMA LUNA by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Philadelphia, USA*


Philly from South Street bridge by bennett.cachon, en Flickr


Philly from South Street bridge by bennett.cachon, en Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Nightscape of Seoul, with both sides of the Han River in a single shot 

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Guryongsan-2016/i-bVz553x/A


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Kuala Lumpur*

Kuala Lumpur - Skyline by Tabraiz Feham, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur - Skyline by Tabraiz Feham, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur by Tabraiz Feham, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Bangkok @ Night










Another Bangkok Skyline by David Wilkinson, on Flickr










DSCF6703 by Auressa, on Flickr










View from the 56th floor over Bangkok's Pathum Wan (Shopping) District by Renée Suen 孫詩敏, on Flickr










Bangkok by Night by David Stubbs, on Flickr










Chao Phraya River Blues by hpd-fotografy, on Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies

Pattaya at night





Dubai Creek at night





Dubai at night. View from the plane





Dubai Fountain





Kuala Lumpur at night





Singapore at Night





Songs of the Sea in Sentosa, Singapore





Night streets of Makkah during the Hajj


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Minneapolis, Minnesota










Minneapolis Skyline by Mark Micek, on Flickr


----------



## SAE United

Kostroma, Russia










source


----------



## Dimkaber75

*Berlin*

https://fotki.yandex.ru//users/dimkaber75/?ncrnd=3917


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BERLIN, GERMANY, Oberbaumbrücke*

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*San Francisco*










SFO Cityscape 1 by senthilpr06, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Las Vegas*

photo 3 of 80 by Tom Donoghue, on Flickr

photo 1 of 80 by Tom Donoghue, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

* Tulsa, Oklahoma *
tulsa OK by Robert McGee, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*



AC1 said:


> Credit to jxeyong on Instagram:


----------



## Steven77571

* Toronto, Ontario*
Toronto Skyline by Alexander Zhukau, on Flickr

Keep them coming!


----------



## robhood

Taipei, Taiwan
Untitled by Kevin Huang, on Flickr

_MG_3267 by waychen_c, on Flickr

新北市の夜景 by YUSHENG HSU, on Flickr

象山101全景 by HongYu Wang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

*Taichung, Taiwan
*

望高寮夜景 by Mark Wang, on Flickr
_MG_3778 by waychen_c, on Flickr

Taichung City by YELLOW Mao. 黃毛, Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*

Thành phố về đêm by ngok kuzuy, on Flickr

DSC00797 by LEO Photography, on Flickr

高雄-長谷世貿聯合國大樓 by 王 振權, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Miami, Florida *







[/url]Downtown miami by Lauren Coates, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Kuwait City, Kuwait *
[url=https://flic.kr/p/Vni4ia],,,,,36. Ciudad de Kuwait, Kuwait by Fredd_jes, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Dito Roso

Self quote 😊


Dito Roso said:


> *JAKARTA*
> 
> *Northern Sudirman CBD*
> Jakarta Icon by rizal abiyudo, on Flickr
> 
> *Jalan Gatot Subroto & Mega Kuningan CBD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BiS7nuil9dd/?taken-by=740aerialvideography
> 
> *Jalan H.R. Rasuna Said, Kuningan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1616123736284.81927.1632073148&type=3&theater​


----------



## Steven77571

*Warsaw, Poland*

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

*Orlando, Florida *
Lake Eola Park, City of Orlando, Orange County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA Nightscape*

Kuningan CBD Juli 2017 by Robbin Wijaya @MYW_2507, on Flickr


Jalan Gatot Subroto (Lipu6 2017) by Liputan6 @MYW_2507, on Flickr


SCBD (2018) by ASEAN Skylines on FB @MYW_2507, on Flickr


Semanggi (2018) by ASEAN Skylines on FB @MYW_2507, on Flickr


Tomang (2018) by ASEAN Skylines on FB @MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Atlanta, Georgia *







[/url]Atlanta Skyline with Light Trails by kinchloe, on Flickr[/IMG]

*Seoul, South Korea*
along Han River by Gwonie S. Nam, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios

*Santiago, Chile.*


Santiago, Chile. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


MSIG by Sharita Miranda @MYW_2507, on Flickr


SCBD by Sharita Miranda @MYW_2507, on Flickr









by bang_inoj_7979 @MYW_2507, on Flickr


Jalan M.H. Thamrin by 5_117 @MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Steven77571

*Denver, Colorado *
Downtown Denver, Colorado, USA by Darren, on Flickr 

*Madrid, Spain*
madrid by Luis Caldevilla, on Flickr

Keep them coming.


----------



## jp1032

Taipei, Taiwan


----------



## WpG_GuY

Edmonton Alberta 








https://inspicks.com/image/Bjka0kUAoJk


----------



## Steven77571

*Mexico City, Mexico*
Mexico City by Damian Th, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Skyline by Gary McGovern, on Flickr


*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow, Russia by Marita, on Flickr


Let’s keep this thread going.


----------



## Steven77571

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Cityscape of Kuala lumpur city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

*Chicago, Illinois *
Chicago Night Skyline by pacordarme, on Flickr

*Rotterdam, Netherlands *
Rotterdam Skyline by Tibor Lelkes, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt Skyline by Patrick Fischer, on Flickr

*Shanghai, China *
2017-05-24_Shanghai-298-2 by 2001 Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Beiruit, Lebanon*
Beirut Downtown... by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Dubai, UAE *
Dubai Skyline! by Yeshwant Srinivasan, on Flickr

*Baltimore, Maryland *
Baltimore Festival of Lights by deena.amelene, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

ALICANTE, Spain.

Soirée photo dans Alicante by Francois Rodrigue, en Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Monterrey, Mexico *
Skyline Valle Oriente Enero 2016 2 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Louisville, Kentucky *
Sunset over Louisville - Kentucky by Nick LaBorde, on Flickr

*Bogota, Columbia *
Bogotá nocturna by Robert, on Flickr

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by Robert Woźniak, on Flickr

*Makati, Philippines *
Makati Skyline by Dennis Jason Emanig, on Flickr

*Johannesburg, South Africa *
DSC09208.jpg by Wayne Holt, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Panama City, Panama *
reposted from reddit: Panamá City, Panamá [1199 x 549] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## Kintoy

Bangkok skyline, as seen from CRU bar


----------



## Kintoy

Manila, Philippines


----------



## Steven77571

*London, England *
London by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Montreal, Canada*
Montreal Canada by David, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Benidorm, Spain*


Benidorm at night by Damian Czypek, en Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*San Diego, California *
San Diego Skyline by BC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Dubai*










Untitled by Karl Richards, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Hong Kong, China *
Night Harbour by Stan, on Flickr


----------



## shakman

Steven77571 said:


> *Montreal, Canada*
> Montreal Canada by David, on Flickr


Minus a few of the newer highrises.


----------



## Steven77571

*Melbourne, Australia *
Multi-Colour Marvel by Gavin Queit, on Flickr

*Phoenix, Arizona *
IMG_3149 by terry_caton, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Dallas, Texas *
01/07/11 by Justin Terveen, on Flickr

*Beijing, China *
#City #Sunset #Ingerschina #Beijing #Architecture #SonyAlpha #SonyA7ii #Zeiss #Sony1635mm #北京 #爬楼 #建筑 #VSCO #AL2 by 空央, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Guangzhou, China *
canton skyline by lok, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Boston, Massachusetts *
Boston skyline as seen from Cambridge by rudy_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Houston, Texas *
Houston Skyline by intrigue139, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Portland, Oregon *
Portland Blues by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr

*Cape Town, South Africa *
url=https://flic.kr/p/rM8dNj]







[/url]The City of Cape Town by Cong Liu, on Flickr

If anyone else has night shots of their city, please share them


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*New York*

Taking Centre Stage by Eddy White, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Honolulu, Hawaii*
DSC09685 by Melissa Chang, on Flickr

*Chengdu, China*
Chengdu downtown at night by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel
*
by Yaacov Nahumi


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Benidorm (Alicante, Spain)*


Benidorm de noche by Vicente, en Flickr


Playa de Levante por la noche. / Levante Beach at Night (Benidorm, Alicante, Spain) by Francisco García Ríos, en Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*bangkok*

Bangkok Skyline by Jeffrey Garriock, no Flickr


Bangkok Scape by Weerakarn Satitniramai, no Flickr


Bangkok Night by Markus Hill, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Taipei*

IMG_0303-05_stitch by JIMI_lin, no Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

Awesome photo of Taipei. 

New month, new picture. Here is *Minneapolis, Minnesota *
View of Downtown and Central Ave Bridge from Main St Park by Helena Quilter, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Seattle, Washington *
Alki - Seattle at Night by mjeedelbr, on Flickr

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania *
Super Blue Blood Moon by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Dallas, Texas *
DSC04928 by Capt. Richard C. Barone, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Jakarta city icon (BNI) by Setiono Joko Purwanto, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012

*THE MASSIVE KUALA LUMPUR*

Kuala Lumpur City at Dusk by Jim Kuan, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Auckland skyline by John Willoughby, on Flickr

*Buffalo, New York, USA *
Full Moon in Buffalo (DSH_1216) by masinka, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Mumbai, India *
Mumbai Skyline at Night by Monica Fernandes, on Flickr. 

*Singapore, Singapore*
Singapore by Xabi Urteaga, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*New Orleans, Louisiana* 
New Orleans by Paul Frederickson, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Batumi City Lights*

Batumi City Lights by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr

Batumi Aerial Night by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*St. Louis, Missouri *
_T8A2546 by Bob Sandor 2018, on Flickr


----------



## basrickens

*Cape Town, South Africa*










It is not a big city, but it is beautiful. Thanks to the SA-Airlines guys for bringing me down to The Mother City for the conference.


----------



## Steven77571

*Perth, Australia *]Perth Skyline by Col, on Flickr

*Jacksonville, Florida *]Acosta Expressway by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

Taichung, Taiwan

眺望台中 by JaHao, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

Kaohsiung, Taiwan

DJI_0083 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

Taipei, Taiwan

20181107-DJI_01 by immtal0309, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Minneapolis, Minnesota *
Minneapolis by Geoff Livingston, on Flickr

*Macau, China *
Burning Sky by Tony Lei, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*London, England *
London Skyline by David Bank, on Flickr

*Detroit, Michigan *
DETROIT by Alexandru Cojocaru, on Flickr

*Buenos Aires, Argentina *
2018-110721 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Nanjing, China*
Skyline of Nanjing City at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*
sao paulo by Kissila Araujo, on Flickr

*Toronto, Canada *
Toronto Skyline by PJCECC, on Flickr

*Rotterdam, Netherlands *
Rotterdam Skyline by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Anchorage, Alaska *
Anchorage at Dusk (8048) by Dean Cully, on Flickr

*Hong Kong, China *
China, Hong Kong. Skyline by Nico Pozo Valdés, on Flickr

Feel free to share more with us if you have some.


----------



## Steven77571

*Reno, Nevada*
Twilight in Reno by ap0013, on Flickr

*Brisbane, Australia *
Brisbane skyline and Story Bridge by MJ , on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Makati, Philippines *
Makati Skyline by zippylemon, on Flickr

*Durban, South Africa *
Durbansouthafrica Night Durban Skyline Night by dilip_bagdi2005, on Flickr

*Birmingham, England*
Birmingham Cityscape November 5th 2014 - Bonfire Night by Tim Cornbill, on Flickr

*Jersey City, New Jersey*
Sunset Fades to Dusk by Randall Parker Sr, on Flickr

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte by Christyam de Lima, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Miami, Florida*
Miami Skyline by Sven, on Flickr

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai skyline by Victor, on Flickr


*Milan, Italy*
Skyline di Porta Nuova by Mirko Bove, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Oslo, Norway*
The Barcode, Oslo by Bent Kverme, on Flickr

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*
Kuwait City sunset by Kamal Aljahed, on Flickr

*Des Moines, Iowa *
IMG_6214_2_©HSP.jpg by Hot Shots Photography, IA, on Flickr

*Cairo, Egypt*
Cairo, Egypt by sruce2638, on Flickr

I decided to do one city for the Americas this time.


----------



## Steven77571

*Little Rock, Arkansas *
Little Rock by Brian Cormack, on Flickr

*Incheon, South Korea*
Untitled by sinano1000, on Flickr

*Moscow, Russia*
The skyscrapers of Moscow city by Артем Алексеев, on Flickr

*Bogota, Columbia *
Bogotá nocturna by Robert, on Flickr

*Pretoria, South Africa *
Lights lights and more lights. Tshwane by night from R21 #Tshwane #Pretoria #lights #landscape #cityscape #skyline #skyscraper #gauteng #unisa #canon #canon5d #desupredesphotography #fountains #cars by Bafedile Mafologele, on Flickr


----------



## heartless09

BGC and Makati, Philippines









From Flickr by Paterson Galupe https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27999013358/in/photolist-JEbgcC-BeqfaQ-qegvke-niHveG-gbcs6G-8DXYJc-jqYhDK-j5kP7f-bb466B-22E2A6Y-fHZPbY-AmujXt-aWvstH-8WXCry-29BJJdQ-BBpk1R-niZXyg-rM2gum-PvvFWW-bDmo1S-kgpthG-kfSs2X-dmSspt-qNB1E9-kfTzYZ-dmSv8s-kfX1cH-DTiaeM-kg1gEa-Q398x9-HBtN2g-DkFy2U-CphCzb-Q8wXWP-rfgUpo-cHxgpd-c5PhyY-c5PNeA-aWvs8a-c5PjiS-jfn5i4-jqTchU-Sh6WhQ-e94oiL-kqjfQK-dBaPvb-cdRnMu-wGRi7j-aFg4zF-qDQdAS









From Flickr by Akosihub https://www.flickr.com/photos/kah0n/16591150585/in/photolist-rh6Z3r-RLj5Uo-p9k166-avbHeE-hjR2F-eiyQ6n-BtXShJ-bzxaL6-grSrm4-26M5Abf-HG27GA-oCoXoz-G1jmZW-aza6EY-fvfJQa-aq9LcT-2bCDxT6-8vjb3M-bsethH-gUreFR-8pXqPH-pMxJFW-ic91hb-MsosQU-96LCEk-RZxdbo-d3zqjh-kkMgn1-qux9xa-8qgEKw-RZxph1-TKhoa5-oBd635-q1pTCV-avnA96-egjRuc-SWHTYS-T3NLHF-8XggY6-JNzAwM-nNuRPS-3oZGpD-hEhrbs-dDP5PJ-dZs6kr-27krftD-bsetSV-F9Auao-fwEngw-8hRnxR


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*

Salida nocturna en Berlín by Coluso, on Flickr

Berlin Skyline by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr

Driving into the city - Fahrt in die City by Ralf Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## heartless09

More of Makati, Philippines









By Bong Bajo on Flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/bongbajo/30767161295/









By Bong Bajo on Flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/bongbajo/31762361600/


----------



## Soriehlam

*Busan, S. Korea*

Marine City by Adrian Ooi, no Flickr



South korea ,Busan night by Heung geol Mun, no Flickr



Night Busan - Korea by Anh Peter, no Flickr



Trade Mission delegation in South Korea by Province of British Columbia, no Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Houston, Texas*
#htx #hustletown #houston #houstontx #htown by dondavi, on Flickr

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmusbrug-39 by Maarten Westenberg, on Flickr

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*
THE CAPITAL SKYLINE (T-D) by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*San Francisco, California *
The Soul of San Francisco by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

*Dalian, China *
Downtown #downtown#trasportation #大连#中国 #cityscapes #buildings #bay #binghain#bridgeb#sea#xinghai #skycraper#longexposure #urban #modern #architecture #city #street#cars#building#urban#symmetry #compositionkillers #architecture #town#traffic #veichle # by Raidy RC, on Flickr

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney skyline by night by Lim WC, on Flickr

*La Paz, Bolivia*
La Paz Lights by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Jakarta, Indonesia *
Jakarta at night by Deta Harvianto, on Flickr

*Mexico City, Mexico *
Mexico City at night [900x600] by Reddit Pics, on Flickr

*Kansas City, Missouri*
Downtown Kansas City by Eric Bowers, on Flickr

*Harare, Zimbabwe *
Harare by Overlanding Africa, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Baku, Azerbaijan *
Baku by Emil Qazi, on Flickr

*Halifax, Canada *
Halifax Skyline by Keith Garland, on Flickr

*Nagoya, Japan*
Nagoya Station by Sven Krause, on Flickr

*Vilnius, Lithuania *
Vilnius Skyline - Vilnius, Lithuania by Casey H, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Omaha, Nebraska*
omaha by Colleen Laughlin, on Flickr

*Beruit, Lebanon *
Beirut بيروت by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*
Damhattan by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Qingdao, China*
Qingdao Downtown Nighty Night by Yixun Sun, on Flickr

*Lyon, France*
Lyon at night by Jonathan Burley, on Flickr

*Saskatoon, Canada*
River at Night by Bruce Guenter, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Seoul*

Sem título by Robert Eriksson, no Flickr




Mirror's Egde by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, no Flickr




Seoul Night by Hyunwoo Antonio Park, no Flickr




Seoul, South Korea. VIII/XVIII by Anselmo Mesa, no Flickr




reposted from reddit: Seoul, South Korea (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, no Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo Metropolitan Government and Mt&#x27;fuji by Masaki Hani, on Flickr

*Mexico City, Mexico 
Oportunidad by Sebas Rodríguez, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia *
Blue sky against Sydney CBD by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Chicago, Illinois *
Chicago Skyline by Emin Cavalic, on Flickr

*Toronto, Canada
T.O. Skyline @ Night by A Great Capture, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

Dubai, United Arab Emirates 
Dubai Skyline by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain
La pequeña Caleido sigue creciendo al lado de sus hermanas mayores ... by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Frankfurt, Germany *
Frankfurt am Main by Pawel Oleksy, on Flickr

*Cape Town, South Africa
Cape Town at night by austin_sharkey, on Flickr

Singapore, Republic of Singapore 
Glowy Bayfront by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Austin, Texas, United States *
DSC_2989 by Alice Le, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

Paris, France 
Skyline La Défense, France by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

Shenzhen, China
Sunset of Shenzhen Bay by Michael Yu Qian, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Bogota, Colombia*
Bogota at night by K F, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Houston, Texas, USA
Houston Skyline tribute to the Astros by Arie, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia*
Moscow City by destinyeditor, on Flickr

*Perth, Australia*
Perth by Linus Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Santiago, Chile
Parque Bicentenario, Santiago. Chile by Jimmy Martinez, on Flickr

Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona night by gregori moreno collado, on Flickr

Feel free to post your own


----------



## Steven77571

*Doha. Qatar*
Doha Skyline by Ahmed Naazim, on Flickr

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
Hillbrow At Sunrise, Johannesburg by Paul Saad, on Flickr

*Atlanta, Georgia*
ATL by Atif Khan, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Vienna, Austria
Sonnenuntergang Alte Donau, Wien by Jannik Unger, on Flickr

Gold Coast, Australia
Gold coast by Ronan Moussé, on Flickr*


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico CIty


































Monterrey


----------



## Steven77571

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KLskyline-Twilight-280819-03723b by Jon Liang, on Flickr

*Panama City, Panama*
PANAMA 186 Skyline at night 1 by Dave Perks, on Flickr

Montreal, Canada
Winter Skyline | Montréal, QC by Vincent Goudreault, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Frankfurt

Frankfurter SKYLINE by Michael KENDZIORRA, no Flickr

Frankfurt.... by Stefan Adams, no Flickr

Frankfurt By Night by Jamie Pryer, no Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Buenos Aires, Argentina
Puerto Madero by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr

Kuwait City, Kuwait
A quiet night by Khalid Almasoud, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*San Francisco, California*
San Francisco Holiday lights by Shijo Joy, on Flickr

*Winnipeg, Canada*
Winnipeg at night.... by Moe Asrar Canada, on Flickr

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
Riyadh by George Kurzik, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Tianjin, China*
tianjin skyline by tianjin street, on Flickr

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*
Rotterdam by Ariejan, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Milan, Italy*
Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro, on Flickr

*Auckland, New Zealand
Sky Tower by Nature Photography (miracle), on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Cleveland, Ohio
Cleveland at Night by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr

Mumbai, India
5388 by ptwo, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
Downtown Rio de Janeiro at twilight, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr

Cairo, Egypt
Cairo by Marcus Butler, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Osaka, Japan
Osaka by Martin, on Flickr

Nairobi, Kenya
Nairobi by Elly Malcon, on Flickr

Benidorm, Spain*
Skyline Benidorm by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Kansas City, Missouri
Kansas City, Missouri by James Weatherly, on Flickr

Shanghai, China
I love Shanghai by Andrew Wang, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Autumn20 (194) by Fabian Kober, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*St. Louis, Missouri*
St. Louis Skyline by Nikonian Novice, on Flickr

*London, England*
London Dawn by Chris Sargent, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Omaha, Nebraska*
Omaha by Philip Craft, on Flickr

*Guangzhou, China
Haixinsha, the central axis of Guangzhou city by Qingling Zhang, on Flickr*


----------



## Soriehlam

*Buenos Aires*

_DSC2044 by Luis Ortega, no Flickr

Entering the night by Mariano Colombotto, no Flickr

Buenos Aires al sur. by Miguel Martinez, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Paris La Défense*

The lights of La Défense. Paris, France by Vladimir Varfolomeev, no Flickr

The lights of La Défense. Paris, France by Vladimir Varfolomeev, no Flickr

La Defense At Night by Don Léo, no Flickr

Square Giant by Haeresays, no Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*San Diego, California*
San Diego Lights... by HTPh0t0s, on Flickr

*Johannesburg, South Africa
Johannesburg City Skyline by Cobus Benade, on Flickr*


----------



## Influence

Izmir, Turkey


----------



## Steven77571

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Night by Boonlerd Narathai, on Flickr

*Vienna, Austria
Vienna - Skyline by johnkcay_, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Bogota, Columbia
Bogota Colombia by Albert A T, on Flickr

Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
Đêm Sài Gòn nhìn từ bầu trời (flycam) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) - 3 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr

*Santiago, Chile
Sobre Patronato. (explore 24/11/2019) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr*


----------



## mobus

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by andrew milling, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Greater Tel Aviv , Israel *





















DJI_0318-Pano-7 by Gilad Topaz, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Boston, Massachusetts*
Boston Night Skyline from Piers Park by Martin Gelenter, on Flickr

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Luis Rosado, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*New York City, New York*
New York City skyline by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*
Rotterdam skyline panorama at night by plej_photo - 乐让菲力, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Montreal, Canada*
As Night Falls by Michael Vesia, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Jakarta Skyline by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Denver, Colorado*
Full Moon by Keith Burton, on Flickr

*Istanbul, Turkey*
[bosphorus bridge by Chez Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Perth, Australia*
This is our City by george nuich, on Flickr

*San Diego, California*
Stay Classy San Diego by Mike Day, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline Dazzles at Night by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Dhaka, Bangladesh*

Satmosjid Road , Dhanmondi Dhaka. by Saadman Sakib, no Flickr

Dhaka Nightlights by Sarwat Reza, no Flickr

City of Lights by Saif Sohan Saikat, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Dubai, UAE

Under Seige by Stevie Kahn, no Flickr

Futuristic Downtown Dubai by Felix Inden, no Flickr*

Afrika - Dubai - Skyscrapers-uae-night-lights by Helmut Schopper, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Moscow IBD

Night skies through Moscow skyscrapers by Yuri Tokareff, no Flickr

Moscow City at night by Yuri Tokareff, no Flickr

Moscow city district at night by Evgeny Orlov, no Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Tampa, Florida*
3N9A2830[pano] by Michael Soukup, on Flickr

* Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Over the Rooftops by Colin Grainger, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

Kuala Lumpur
















@kkj_bernard Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @kkj_bernard Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com





















@anb519 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @anb519 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com















https://www.picuki.com/profile/amazing_kualalumpur













https://www.picuki.com/profile/juliewft


----------



## Steven77571

*Chicago, Illinois*
Chicago - Skyline by Ben Conrad, on Flickr

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Night by Boonlerd Narathai, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt Moonrise by gsphoto.ffm, on Flickr

*Los Angeles, California*
Los Angeles Skyline Sunset by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Shenzhen, China*
LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr

*New Orleans, Louisiana
New Orleans at Night by Rick Callis, on Flickr*


----------



## Kadzman

Kuala Lumpur









https://www.picuki.com/profile/wanderlusttheworldfortwo


----------



## Steven77571

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney CBD Skyline by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr

*Dallas, Texas
Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr*


----------



## Eric Offereins

Rotterdam:


----------



## Steven77571

*Atlanta, Georgia 
Stuck on Friday by Bradley Huchteman, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria
Vienna City Skyline by Christian Unger, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Guangzhou, Chima
canton skyline night by lok, on Flickr

Santiago, Chile*
Parque Bicentenario. Santiago, Chile. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Auckland, New Zealand 
275-flkr by ScootaCoota, on Flickr

Mexico City, Mexico*
Mexico City Reforma Street by Nan Palmero, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Austin, Texas
Stansell_Skylines_02 corrected by Johnny Nebulous, on Flickr

Johannesburg, South Africa 
_DSF2283 Johannesburg at night by Derrich Gardner, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Jakarta, Indonesia
jakarta_skyline by Irivng Angeles, on Flickr

Minneapolis, Minnesota 
3N9A9168[pano] - Minneapolis by Michael Soukup, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Houston, Texas 
Houston Skyline from Drewery by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr

Mumbai, India*
Mumbai by Swagat Rath, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Panama City, Panama
panama city skyline by gulamfardeen, on Flickr*


----------



## Kadzman

Kuala Lumpur















@zairulpuad Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @zairulpuad Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com



















@prithipalpannu Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @prithipalpannu Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## Steven77571

*Nanjing, China
Skyline of Nanjing City at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr

Medellin, Colombia
Medellín noche by Juan Pablo Roldán, on Flickr

Rotterdam, Netherlands
Rotterdam by night by Mark Beyer, on Flickr

Cape Town, South Africa
Cape Town City Bowl by Cameron B, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Phoenix, Arizona, United States 
Desert Evening Hue - Explored by Trung Tran, on Flickr


Brisbane, Australia 
Full Moonrise - 17th Feb 2022 Brisbane SE Qld Australia. by Jacci Ingham, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*San Francisco, California 
SF skyline from Coit 2006 by Giovanni de la Cruz, on Flickr

Cairo, Egypt
Cairo night by bhgat ghoneim, on Flickr

Seoul, South Korea
Seoul city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Madrid, Spain
Sunday´s dusk, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr

Vancouver, Canada 
Vancouver by Philippe POUVREAU, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Perth, Australia 
Perth by D. Joshua Brunner, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland*
A Hotel with a View in Warsaw by jann3_, on Flickr

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DJI_01031 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Chicago,Illinois*
Chicago Scenes by Rich Paul, on Flickr

*Osaka, Japan*
A night in Osaka by alan cheung, on Flickr

*London, England*
Glass and Stainless Steel - London's ultra modern skyline and the beautiful old Vauxhall Bridge. Christine Phillips by Christine Phillips, on Flickr

*Abidjan, Ivory Coast*
B80A3499 by Mayeul Akpovi, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*São Paulo, Brazil
10 Reasons to Visit São Paulo, Brazil by Moma Aboard, on Flickr

Makati, Philippines
makati Skyline by Bryan Pelonio, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Baltimore, Maryland USA
tbal by Jared Skarda, on Flickr

Vilnius, Lithuania
Beside the Neris by Alexander V. Kuznetsov, on Flickr*


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City









SOURCE

Ángel de la Independencia by Alejando Marquez Mejía, en Flickr


Ciudad Mexico Noche by Jorge Contreras C., en Flickr


REFORMA DE NOCHE by alan narvaez, en Flickr










SOURCE









SOURCE


----------



## gabrielbabb

Rio de Janeiro


Rio de Janeiro Downtown by Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Belo Horizonte | Brazil









@vila_da_serra


----------



## gabrielbabb

Sao Paulo | Brazil


*








*

by volpeimagens











by volpeimagens
















by Carlos Afonso


----------



## gabrielbabb

Buenos Aires | Argentina


----------



## gabrielbabb

Cartagena | Colombia


----------



## Steven77571

*Bogota, Colombia*
Bogotá by Bryan Ramírez, on Flickr

*Tel-Aviv, Isreal*
Tel Aviv Yafo Azrieli Observatory by half21st, on Flickr

*Paris, France*€
La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

*Adeliade, Australia*
Adelaide Skyline by polyglot, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Cleveland, Ohio
Terminal Decked Out for Christmas by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr

Abu Dhabi, UAE*
Skyline seen from Breakwater Beach at Night, Abu Dhabi, UAE by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*San Diego, California 
San Diego Skyline by Jeffrey Neihart, on Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Río de la Plata by Karina, en Flickr

Classic view from here by Karina, en Flickr

Buenos Aires y nuestro vecino Uruguay del otro lado del río by Karina, en Flickr

Luces del microcentro by Karina, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Panama City, Panama*


Panama At Night by Bernai Velarde, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Milan, Italy*

Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro, en Flickr

Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Montevideo, Uruguay*

Buceo Bay by Luis Sousa Lobo, en Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Nairobi, Kenya
Kenya is beautiful. Exhibit 018 : Nairobi City. #Nairobi #Nairobae #KaribuNairobi #CityOfNairobi #Kenya by Mwangi Kirubi, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar*
City lights by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

*Perth, Australia*
Perth Night Skyline by Smail Rachid, on Flickr

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*
AIDAcosma by Malte Kopfer, on Flickr

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*
Dawn from the Duquesne Incline by Joseph Heh, on Flickr

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Camboriú, Brazil*

Camboriu by Fernando Balducci, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rosario, Argentina*


















Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Medellín, Colombia*

Medellín noche by Juan Pablo Roldan, en Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Denver, Colorado 
Denver at Night (10.53pm), 15 July 2020 by John Roever, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan
Tokyo dusk by Takuya Igarashi, on Flickr*


----------



## IThomas

*Milano, Italy*









Marco Stolco









Andrea Bariselli ​








Mauro De Vita








Obliot








Sergey Bykov








Redesco
















Marco Iebba








Enrico Postiglioni​


----------



## IThomas

*Genova, Italy*









Stefan Geng








Stefan Geng








Diego Amati​


----------



## IThomas

*Napoli, Italy*








Ian Marsh








Vincenzo La Montagna​


----------



## Steven77571

*Wuhan, China 
西北湖CBD by lok, on Flickr

Benidorm, Spain 
Benidorm__39 by Luis Lorente, on Flickr

Pretoria, South Africa 
[email protected] by Andre' Villion, on Flickr

Minneapolis, Minnesota 
Bright City by Steve Simmer, on Flickr

Bogota, Coluombia
Bogotá by Adriana Tovar, on Flickr

Sydney, Australia 
Cityscape image of Sydney by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt by Antoni Figueras, en Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Mexico City











__
http://instagr.am/p/CdrYavQD2Rm/


----------



## Steven77571

*Portland, Oregon
Portland, OR skyline by Alicia Jane Ryder, on Flickr

Paris, France
Night skyline of Paris by Michael Abid, on Flickr

Caracas, Venezuela*
Caracas, Venezuela 2011 by Julio Pereira Petit, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Jakarta, Indonesia*

into The Night at ITC Ambassador by Jose Hamra, en Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Columbus, Ohio*
Columbus by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw - Skyline by night by Michał, on Flickr

*Hanoi,Vietnam*
vl_08019 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

*Perth, Australia*
Perth City Skyline, South Perth Esplanade, South Perth, Perth, Western Australia by Stuart SMITH 📷, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam*

Aerial view of Ho Chi Minh City skyline by Mongkol Chuewong, en Flickr

Aerial view of Ho Chi Minh City skyline at night by Mongkol Chuewong, en Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Dallas, Texas
FortWorth-18.jpg by David Swinney, on Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hong Kong, China*

Pearl of the Orient by Peter Stewart, en Flickr

Infinite City by Peter Stewart, en Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Singapore, Singapore 
Singapore Skyline by Wadders, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia *
Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

*Buenos Aires, Argentina 
Atardecer en Puerto Madero by MarioVolpi, on Flickr

Johannesburg, South Africa 
Cam nang du khach by Vu Hoang, on Flickr

Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Skylines by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Chicago, USA*

Thunderstorm over Chicago by Tanmay Sapkal, en Flickr


----------



## mobus

*Sydney, Australia*
Downtown Sydney by Mark Brandon, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
























Source


----------



## Nando_ros

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Source


----------



## Steven77571

*New York City, New York

New York City, NY Skyline with the Hudson River by Christine Ho, on Flickr

Dubai, UAE 
Dubai Skyline Dusk by Jiri Hajek, on Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros

*Auckland, New Zealand*

AUCKLAND CITY SKYLINE FROM CYRIL BASSET VC LOOKOUT, DAVENPORT, NEW ZEALAND. by Amril Izan Imran, en Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Makati, Philippines 
The possibility of darkness by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr

Detroit, Michigan 
Detroit skyline at night by Michael Nielsen, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

*Brisbane, Australia 
Blue Hour Over the City by Colin Grainger, on Flickr

Madrid, Spain*
Night in the City by Jotha Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Mexico City, Mexico 
Ciudad Mexico Noche by Jorge Contreras C., on Flickr

London, England 
La nuova Londra / The new London (London skyline from Shooter's Hill, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr*


----------



## mobus

*Sydney, Australia*
Vivid 2022 - Milsons Point Pink by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha skyline by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

beautiful city | #inexplore by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

Doha at night from the water by DRC, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Bogota, Colombia 
Bogotá by Adriana Tovar, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia 
The skyscrapers of Moscow city by Артем Алексеев, on Flickr

Osaka, Japan*
Osaka Downtown by Pappa Neo, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Houston, Texas 
Houston Skyline 2016 by Jim Drought III, on Flickr

Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne skyline at dusk by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Benidorm, Spain*
Paseando por Benidorm by Enrique Domingo, on Flickr

*Singapore, Singapore*
View of Singapore by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

*Cincinnati, Ohio*
Cincinnati Night Skyline by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Hong KongChina
578819874 by DMS DIP, on Flickr

Atlanta, Georgia 
Cityscape from Jackson Street bridge by John Pryor, on Flickr*


----------



## Steven77571

Calgary, Canada
Calgary Skyline by Gordon Orser, on Flickr

Denver, Colorado
Downtown Denver by Simon Foot, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Perth, Australia 
Perth CBD Western Australia by Yanmin Shi, on Flickr

Seoul, South Korea*
Cityscap of N seoul tower and seoul city from top of mountain by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

*Chicago, Illinois*
Harvest Moon by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

*Dubai, UAE
Dubai Downtown at night by gerckens.photo - hamburg, on Flickr

Toronto, Canada 
Toronto skyline at night by halbphoto, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow, Russia*

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Moscow International Business Center (MIBC) by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Downtown Moscow at Night by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Mexico city, Mexico*

Atardecer en el centro financiero de la CDMX by Sapdiel Gómez Gutiérrez, on Flickr

Mexico City Reforma Street by Nan Palmero, on Flickr

Orange the World 2021 - Mexico by UN Women, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

*Mexico City*









SOURCE











FUENTE











FUENTE





REFORMA DE NOCHE by alan narvaez, en Flickr














FUENTE


----------



## Steven77571

*Nairobi, Kenya
001_NAIROBI_WEBREADY_MUTUA-MATHEKA-5 by Candid Business Women, on Flickr

Kuwait City, Kuwait
Golden horizon by Khalid Almasoud, on Flickr

Perth, Australia 
skyline of Perth with city central business district by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Benidorm, Spain 
Benidorm-night-colours by Rafa Berlanga, on Flickr

Minneapolis, Minnesota*
Minneapolis Skyline by Matt Michael, on Flickr

*Bogota, Colombia*
Calera by Johanna Zambrano, on Flickr


----------

